# Mass Effect 3: Bioware verteidigt kontrovers diskutiertes Ende des SciFi-Rollenspiels



## icon1zed (14. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Bioware verteidigt kontrovers diskutiertes Ende des SciFi-Rollenspiels* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Bioware verteidigt kontrovers diskutiertes Ende des SciFi-Rollenspiels


----------



## Emke (14. März 2012)

Mir hat das Ende gefallen. 



Spoiler



Klar ich wüsste schon gern was mit meiner restlichen Crew passiert... und der Tod von Shepard.. kann halt nicht immer alles gut gehen


----------



## Amanra (14. März 2012)

Nun das lässt ja hoffen, dass wir noch in sich stimmige Enden erhalten, die der an sich großartigen Geschichte gerecht werden. Und hoffentlich auch eins, das eine positive Vision der galaktischen Gemeinschaft aufrechterhält - was voraussetzt, dass bestimmte -- äh Dinge - nicht in einer Explosion vergehen. Das ist mir wichtiger als das Schicksal von mir... äh Shephard, obgleich es auch da gerne noch ein gutes Ende geben darf. 
Und so lange werde ich auch noch warten, Me3 durchzuspielen


----------



## DrProof (14. März 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Mir hat das Ende gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sind ja nicht einmal die Kritikpunkte am Ende


----------



## JackTheDipper (14. März 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Mir hat das Ende gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre für mich ja nichtmal das Problem, sondern die ganzen Logikfehler machen das Ende kaputt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulin (14. März 2012)

> Das wäre für mich ja nichtmal das Problem, sondern die ganzen Logikfehler machen das Ende kaputt.



Wo sind denn für dich da Logikfehler? Bzw. wo sind für dich da im Rahmen der allgemeinen Mass Effect Fiktion faktische Logikfehler, deren Fehlerhaftigkeit nicht auf einer willkürlichen Eigeninterpretation bzw. fehlkonstruierten Beweiskette basiert?


----------



## elpintos (14. März 2012)

Aha, jetzt sind also 80% der Fans intellektuell nicht in der Lage, das Ende zu verstehen oder sich damit auseinander zu setzen.

Dass die "3" Enden alle das gleiche in verschiedenen Farben sind, scheint den Herren ja nicht zu stören.
Auch, dass (wirres, so gut wie nicht erklärtes aber entscheidendes) Story-Element eingefügt wird, dass in den Vorgängern nicht ansatzweise erwähnt oder angedeuet wurde.
Und natürlich, dass sämtliche getroffene Entscheidungen in ME3 und den Vorgängern sich im Endeffekt nur auf ein paar Gespräche auswirken, aber eben NICHT auf das Ende.

So beendet man keine Story sondern die Beziehung zu seinen Fans.


----------



## Cinerir (14. März 2012)

> Bioware verteidigt kontrovers diskutiertes Ende des SciFi-Rollenspiels



Was bleibt ihnen anderes übrig? Sie können schlecht sagen: "Okay, das Ende ist für viele mies, und irgendwie waren wir brain-afk, deswegen sind da komische Logikfehler drin. Außerdem haben einige Entwickler plötzlich ihre spirituelle Ader entdeckt, deswegen haben sie am Ende noch schnell irgendein Gott-Kind eingebaut..."


Außerdem bin ich gerade draufgekommen, dass ich jetzt ein Origin-Konto habe, weil der Account für ME2 in einen Origin-Acc geändert wurde. Das aber nur am Rande.


----------



## candymanXXL (14. März 2012)

Es ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal ob es Herrn Casey Hudson gefällt. Es zählt das was der Kunde (Spieler) empfindet. Es kann nicht sein, das man nach 3 Teilen in 4 Jahren und über 100 Std Spielzeit mit Herz und Schmerz mit so einem zusammengeschusterten und lieblosen Ende abgestraft wird. 

".....dass es das Ziel war, die Fangemeinde zum Nachdenken und Diskutieren anzuregen"

Ich will nicht diskutieren und brauche auch keine Anregung, dafür habe ich nicht bezahlt! Ich will einen vernünftigen Abschluss des Spiels, wo auch erkennbar ist, wofür man die unzähligen Kämpfe für die Galaxie, deren Völker und den Frieden bestritten hat. Wo erkennbar ist, weshalb man unzählige Dialoge mit Freund und Feind geführt hat. usw. usw.

Somit ist der 3. Teil von Dragon Age auch hinfällig. Wenn es wichtiger ist, das es ihnen selbst gefällt anstatt dem Kunden, dann können sie es ja selbst spielen.


----------



## HMCpretender (14. März 2012)

Bioware ist eben auch nicht mehr, was es mal war...


----------



## JackTheDipper (14. März 2012)

Kulin schrieb:


> Wo sind denn für dich da Logikfehler? Bzw. wo sind für dich da im Rahmen der allgemeinen Mass Effect Fiktion faktische Logikfehler, deren Fehlerhaftigkeit nicht auf einer willkürlichen Eigeninterpretation bzw. fehlkonstruierten Beweiskette basiert?


 



Spoiler



Für mich scheint die Story aus ME1 irgendwie ein wenig ignoriert worden zu sein. Warum hat Souvereign jetzt Saren in ME1 zum kontrollieren der Citadel benötigt, wenn doch das God Child eh die Reapers kontrolliert und einfach selber die Station hätte kontrollieren können? 
Das ME3 Ende, "Alles wird Synthetisch", find ich auch irgendwie blöd. Wer hält den Mischmasch davon auf wieder was "vollsynthetisches" zu bauen, das sich dann wieder weiterentwickelt (Beim kontrollieren/zerstören der Reapers gilt das gleiche Prinzip "neu baun")? Dannn bräuchte man ja wieder Syntetics zum vernichten der halb Syntetics damit die nicht Syntetics baun, welche dann sie selbst vernichten. (wtf? )

Der Punkt mit der magischen Explosion die über die gesamte Galaxie geht (in meiner Vorstellung verdammt groß...) und auf irgend eine Weise die Kombination orgnaischer DNA und synthetischer wasauchimmer schafft, finde ich aber dann doch ein bisschen einfallslos und seeeeehr weit hergegriffen.
Hats nicht mal irgendwo im Spiel geheißen, die Explosion von sonem Mass Relay würde ne ganze Galaxy vernichten? 
edit:
Auszug aus http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Mass_Relay


> The consequences of destroying a mass relay are immense: as a huge mass  effect engine manipulating massive quantities of energy, a relay could  produce an explosion of supernova proportions. This proves true when  during Arrival, a large asteroid is purposely steered into the Bahak system's Alpha Relay.  The resulting impact tears apart the relay, causing an explosion which  annihilates the Bahak system and kills its more than 300,000  inhabitants.


Halt die Waffe daher für taktisch/logisch unklug, da ja dann einfach alles im Eimer wäre.
Wie hat Wrex so schön gesagt? "Don't piss in my ear and tell me it's raining"


----------



## MADmanOne (14. März 2012)

*Mir gefällt ME3*

Eines gleich vorweg...dies ist meine persönliche Meinung und Interpretation. Ich möchte damit weder die Meiung anderer angreifen, noch deren Interpretationen oder Schlussfolgerungen in Frage stellen.

Mir hat das Spiel auch sehr gefallen. Sicher, ich hätte mir auch ein etwas anderes und vor allem differenziertes Ende gewünscht, aber die letzten 5 Minuten zerstören für mich persönlich nicht den guten Gesamteindruck von der Story und der Inszenierung des Games. Ich war und bin begeistert und werde es auch nochmal spielen. Ich bin jetzt mal auf den Single-Player Content gespannt der da noch kommt.



Spoiler



Ich habe auch nicht erwartet, daß sich jede Entscheidung zum Schluss auswirkt...wenn Dinge auf Messers Schneide stehen und machtverhältnisse ausgeglichen sind dann macht das für mich Sinn...wenn ich aber gegen übermächtige Gegner kämpfe wie in ME, dann wirken sich kleine Entscheidungen nun mal nicht mehr zwangläufig im Detail aus sondern fließen nur noch mit ein...und das passiert da meiner Meinung nach über die Bereitschaftswertung ganz gut. Denn die 3 diskutierten Enden sind ja auch nur für Leute mit hoher Wertung...wer weniger Punkte hat kann auch noch andere Enden erleben mit noch weniger positivem Ausgang soweit ich weiss.

Für mich haben sich viele Entscheidungen bereits während dem Spiel ausgeprägt...das es zum Schluss keine Rolle spielt zeigt mir einfach einmal mehr, das man manchmal eben keine wirkliche Entscheidungsmöglichkeit mehr hat. Wenn man sich ständig Entscheiden darf und einem das zum Schluss mehr oder weniger weggennommen wird dann ist das für mich auch ein Element um zu demonstrieren, daß man manchmal ab einem bestimmten Punkt keine Wahl mehr hat. So habe ich das jedenfalls interpretiert. 
Die Logikbrüche und der m.M.n. fehlende Epilog hat mich da schon mehr gestört, ich hätte mir zumindest einen Epilog wie in Fallout New Vegas gewünscht. 
Aber dafür gibt es für mich Punktabzüge in der Bewertung und nicht die Mülltonne...



Mit dem Rest des Games hatte ich soviel Spaß, daß ich nach wie vor begeistert bin und sogar Geld in DLCs investieren werde. Ob ich damit zu den 3% gehöre stört mich dabei nicht. Wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen wieviele von den über 3,5 Millionen verkaufen Exemplaren wirklich unzufrieden sind...denn nicht jeder beschwert sich und noch weniger äußern sich wenn sie zufrieden waren. Die Umfragen die ich bisher gesehen habe bezogen sich immer nur auf die Meinungsäußerungen...ob die aber repräsentativ sind für alle Käufer und Fans weiss ich nicht.


----------



## weisauchnicht (14. März 2012)

Ich finde das ereichen der Bereitschaftspunkte besch...eiden!
Man wird genötigt den Multiplayer zu nutzen , ob man nun will oder nicht,um das optimale Ende zu erreichen.Das hätten die sich sparen können!


----------



## cryer (14. März 2012)

Die breite Masse wird das Spiel gelungen finden und schweigen. Es ist wie bei einem Film: der eine mag das Ende, der andere nicht. Ich stehe auch eher auf die "Helden-Enden" bei denen der Held (in dem Fall ich) mit der Tusse im Arm in den Sonnenaufgang schaut und alles wird gut.
Ich habe die ME Reihe nicht gespielt, aber allein das Anzocken der Demo hat ähnliche Erwartungen an das Ende geweckt. Shepard ist der Platzhirsch! Er scheint cool zu sein, ein harter Typ, der locker in Stirb langsam mitspielen könnte.
Eben deswegen empfinde ich die gespoilerten Enden nicht unbedingt berauschend. Allerdings sehe ich ein, dass ME 3 nunmal ein Spiel von Bioware ist. Und wenn die Entwickler der Meinung sind, dass ein Ende, wie sie es designt haben, passend ist, dann kann ich den Aufschrei nicht ganz verstehen.
Auf der anderen Seite schlägt man Herz aber auch für die Spieler und da will es mir nicht in den Kopf, dass Bioware so ein mieses Gespür dafür hatte, was die Gamer wollen, denen ihr Charakter ans Herz gewachsen ist, mit dem sie Tage/Monate/Jahre gelitten haben.
Es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass Bioware mit einem DLC die Fans versöhnt und dem Spiel DAS Ende zukommen lässt, was wohl ein Großteil gerne erspielt hätte. Ein Addon a la Star Trek "Time and again" wäre sicherlich auch im ME Universum denkbar und ich denke mal, dass sich sowas gut verkaufen würde  Allein der Gedanke, dass man das Ende "neu erleben" kann, weckt sogar meine Neugier


----------



## Zombiefood (14. März 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass Bioware mit einem DLC die Fans versöhnt und dem Spiel DAS Ende zukommen lässt, was wohl ein Großteil gerne erspielt hätte. Ein Addon a la Star Trek "Time and again" wäre sicherlich auch im ME Universum denkbar und ich denke mal, dass sich sowas gut verkaufen würde  Allein der Gedanke, dass man das Ende "neu erleben" kann, weckt sogar meine Neugier


 
Na, wenn man die bisherige Qualität der DLCs ankuckt, die für ME herausgegeben wurden, bin ich da doch eher hoffnungslos...Aber niemals NIE sagen, schliesslich liesse sich damit auch Geld verdienen


----------



## Orckilla (14. März 2012)

Ich finde es schade, das man, nachdem man so viele, mehr oder weniger wichtige, Entscheidungen getroffen hat mit so einem aprupten Ende überrascht wird. Zudem wirft dieses mehr Fragen auf, als es klärt. 


Spoiler



1. Wieso hört man bis kurz vor Schluss nur einmal kurz in einem Nebensatz (Reaper auf Rannoch, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) von diesem Kind aka. Schöpfer (so wie ich es verstanden habe)?
2. Warum schaut dieses Kind so aus, wie das Kind das am Anfang gestorben ist? Das ist vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
3. Muss man eine Spieleserie, die besonders durch ihre Charaktere und vielen einzelnen Schicksale lebt, so beenden, das man nichts mehr von diesen erfährt?
4. Die Wahlmöglichkeiten resultieren alle in ein und demselben Video, in denen sich nur die Farben unterscheiden, aber über die wirklichen Auswirkungen wird man größtenteils im Unklaren gelasen.
5. Haben die Spieler, nachdem man in der ganzen Spielereihe nie mit  Konventionen gebrochen hat, verlangt ein besonders Innovatives Ende zu  erleben? 

Ich glaube den meisten hätte es gereicht zu erfahren wie es mit ihren Gefährten nun weitergeht, nachdem sich einiges schon abgezeichnet hat. Das hätte man, wie in Dragon Age auch, mit Schrift darstellen können. Das das, was dieses Universum auszeichnete, nämlich die Massenportale, zerstört wurde, verstehe ich auch nur begrenzt. So wird eigentlich jedes Ende einigermasen "schlecht", da die galaktische Gemeinschaft, für die man gekämpft hat, so nicht mehr existieren kann.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (14. März 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Ich finde das ereichen der Bereitschaftspunkte besch...eiden!
> Man wird genötigt den Multiplayer zu nutzen , ob man nun will oder nicht,um das optimale Ende zu erreichen.Das hätten die sich sparen können!


 

Das ist Blödsinn. Es wurde mehrmals schon, seitens des Entwicklers (oder wer auch immer das dort bei BIOWARE war) bestätigt, daß man für das optimale Ende eben nicht die Bereitschaft per Multiplayer braucht. 

Gruß
NF


----------



## Sancezz1 (14. März 2012)

JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Sind denn die Portale wirklich explodiert oder haben sie nicht einfach nur viel mehr diese "farbige Welle" in alle Sonnensysteme der Galaxie weiter geleitet?
Und was diese "Gott-Kind", keine Ahnung wer sich diesen Namen ausgedacht hat, angeht. Ist dieses Kind nicht einfach nur ein Bewusstsein, welches die Form eines Kindes angenommen hat, um für Shepard einfach nur das Bewusstsein sichtbar zu machen? Oder vielleicht steckt dahinter der Vorbote, der wiedereinmal die Kontrolle über einen anderen Körper übernommen hat. Warum er dafür dieses Kind benutzt hat, weiß nur er 

Und das Kind am Ende der Credits, wer sagt das es genau das gleiche ist wie dieses "Gott-Kind"?



Um die Frage zu beantworten, wozu man in ME1 Saren brauchte. Weil das Gott-Kind eben nicht die Reaper kontrolliert. Die Sovereign war einzig und allein dazu da, den anderen Reapern die hinter dem Omega 4 Portal gelebt haben, zu signalisieren das einige Spezien zu mächtig geworden sind und die Reaper eingreifen müssten, damit diese Völker die anderen nicht zu sehr dominieren. Da die Protheaner aber die Kommunikation zwischen der Sovereign und den anderen Reapern mit Hilfe der Citadel unterbunden hatten, musste Saren die Kontrolle über die Citadel übernehmen und eben die Kommunikation wiederherstellen. Denn die Sovereign allein hätte nicht gereicht. Außerdem, wie hätte die Sovereign auf die Citadel kommen sollen um die Kontrolle zu übernehmen und die Kommunikations wiederherzustellen bzw das Signal zum Angriff zu senden?

Hoffe hab das jetzt inhaltlich richtig zusammengefasst ^^


----------



## Orthus (14. März 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Ich finde das ereichen der Bereitschaftspunkte besch...eiden!
> Man wird genötigt den Multiplayer zu nutzen , ob man nun will oder nicht,um das optimale Ende zu erreichen.Das hätten die sich sparen können!


 
Stimmt nicht. Mach einfach alle Nebenmission die du findest und scanne alle Planeten. Letzteres geht so fix und nervt überhaupt nicht, wenn man immer gleich alle Planeten von allen derzeit verfügbaren Systemen scannt. Da hat man dann nicht so viel auf einmal. Wenn man nur Hauptmissionen macht, dann kommt man um den Multiplayer nicht drum herum, falls man ein relativ gutes Ende will. Das empfinde ich aber auch nicht als sonderlich schlimm. Der Multiplayer ist nämlich eine durchaus spaßige Angelegenheit für zwischendurch und ich hab vor einer ME3 Singleplayersession immer erst ein paar Runden Multiplayer gemacht, weils ganz einfach Spaß macht.


----------



## Sancezz1 (14. März 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Mach einfach alle Nebenmission die du findest und scanne alle Planeten. Letzteres geht so fix und nervt überhaupt nicht, wenn man immer gleich alle Planeten von allen derzeit verfügbaren Systemen scannt. Da hat man dann nicht so viel auf einmal. Wenn man nur Hauptmissionen macht, dann kommt man um den Multiplayer nicht drum herum, falls man ein relativ gutes Ende will. Das empfinde ich aber auch nicht als sonderlich schlimm. Der Multiplayer ist nämlich eine durchaus spaßige Angelegenheit für zwischendurch und ich hab vor einer ME3 Singleplayersession immer erst ein paar Runden Multiplayer gemacht, weils ganz einfach Spaß macht.


 
Auch das reicht nicht in allen Fällen um die höchstmögliche Punktzahl der Bereitschaftspunkte zu erreichen. Einige haben so die höchstmögliche Punktzahl erreicht und andere eben nicht. Nur allein Bioware kann uns erklären was noch nötig ist und/oder ob eventuell Entscheidungen in den beiden Vorgängern mit Einfluss auf die Punkte haben.


----------



## March20 (14. März 2012)

Das Spiel an sich war der absolute Hammer.
Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.


Nur leider war der Schluss wie beim letzen Teil von Indiana Jones.
Vielleicht hätte man Shep einfach im Cerberus - HQ sterben lassen sollen.
Oder beim Lauf auf den Strahl.
Dann gibts halt nur 1 Ende, bei dem die Reaper gewinnen.
Wäre alles besser gewesen als das "drecks" Kind (ich hasse überkluge Kinder in Filmen auch) und die 3 Videos die sich nicht wirkich unterscheiden.


- Warum müssen die Portale vernichtet werden.
- Wieso nicht eine Lösung ala hollywood
- Warum haut mein Crew aus der Schlacht ab wenn vorher jeder sülzt das sie mir bis in den Tod folgen.
- Was geschieht nach der Vernichtung der Reaper mit der Galaxie?
- Werden die Portale wieder aufgebaut, hockt jetzt 3/4 der bekannten Galaxie im SOL - System fest (wird sehr eng)


Die Enden regen leider nicht zu Diskussionen an in dem Sinn wie die Entwickler hofften. Das hatte Matrix 1 geschafft.
Die einzigen Diskussionen im Bezug auf die Enden sind die, warum die Spieler enttäuscht sind.

Ich selbst sehe ME3 bis zu der Stelle wo man auf den Strahl zuläuft als gelungen.
Doch danach fällt das Game rapide auf meine Liste "Fehlkäufe des Jahres"

Schade Bioware.
Mit der Spielreihe hättet ihr Geschichte schreiben können.
Jetzt bleibt immer der bittere Nachgeschmack der verbockten Enden.


----------



## tomjane7 (14. März 2012)

Das Ende polarisiert nicht, es wird auch kaum kontrovers diskutiert.
Vielmehr findet die überwältigende Mehrheit von Spielern es absolut beschissen, während Bioware und ein kleiner Prozentsatz von Spieler anderer Meinung ist.
Damit ist das ME3-Ende in etwa so kontrovers wie Klimawandel: Die Industrie und ein paar Anhänger streiten ab, während die Mehrheit keine Zweifel hat.
Also spült das nicht so weich, eine derartige breite Enttäuschung hab ich nie gesehen.


----------



## tomjane7 (14. März 2012)

PS: Und die Tatsache, dass kaum ein Tester einer deutschen oder internationalen Zeitschrift den Tests nach zu schließen ähnlich empfindet, zeigt, wie weit die Presse von den Spielern entfernt ist. Andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (14. März 2012)

"Hier, der super duper neue Happy End Ende DLC Pack! Für nur 20 Euro!" So wird es kommen.


----------



## weisauchnicht (14. März 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Es wurde mehrmals schon, seitens des Entwicklers (oder wer auch immer das dort bei BIOWARE war) bestätigt, daß man für das optimale Ende eben nicht die Bereitschaft per Multiplayer braucht.
> 
> Gruß
> NF



Das ist kein Blödsinn - Ich habe alles umgegraben , Stein für Stein pixel für pixel und alles perfekt gemacht! (unzählige male geladen um die beste entscheidung zu treffen. )
Es ist unmöglich an die 10 000 Punkte zu kommen!
Soweit Ich gelesen habe hat der beste keine 8000 geschafft!


----------



## cryer (14. März 2012)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Das Ende polarisiert nicht, es wird auch kaum kontrovers diskutiert.
> Vielmehr findet die überwältigende Mehrheit von Spielern es absolut beschissen, während Bioware und ein kleiner Prozentsatz von Spieler anderer Meinung ist.
> Damit ist das ME3-Ende in etwa so kontrovers wie Klimawandel: Die Industrie und ein paar Anhänger streiten ab, während die Mehrheit keine Zweifel hat.
> Also spült das nicht so weich, eine derartige breite Enttäuschung hab ich nie gesehen.


 
Ich sag es nur ungern, aber hast du eine Statistik, wieviele Spieler des Games sich in Foren äußern und Kritik üben?
Gibt es umgekehrt eine Statistik, wieviele Spieler von M3 sich positiv über die Enden äußern?
Von Forenusern sollte man sich keine Mehrheits-/Minderheitsverhältnisse vorgaukeln lassen, denn die breite Masse postet nicht in Foren.
Wir stellen hier eine Minderheit dar, was in den anderen Ländern sicherlich ebenfalls so ist.
Die schweigende Mehrheit lässt uns unwissend darüber, ob sie mit den Enden zufrieden war/ist oder ebenfalls das Hollywood-Bombastende mit tanzenden Ewoks (oder was auch immer) gehabt hätte


----------



## Zocker134 (14. März 2012)

Das ende von Mass Effect 3 ist ganz einfach erklärt, die enden unterscheiden sich in ihren Farben (Blau, Orange und Grün) sonst gibs da nicht viel was sich verändert und das ist ziemlich arm. Mass Effect 1 & 2 hatten da viel bessere Enden.


----------



## rednose (14. März 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Es wurde mehrmals schon, seitens des Entwicklers (oder wer auch immer das dort bei BIOWARE war) bestätigt, daß man für das optimale Ende eben nicht die Bereitschaft per Multiplayer braucht.
> 
> Gruß
> NF





Orthus schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Mach einfach alle Nebenmission die du findest und scanne alle Planeten. Letzteres geht so fix und nervt überhaupt nicht, wenn man immer gleich alle Planeten von allen derzeit verfügbaren Systemen scannt. Da hat man dann nicht so viel auf einmal. Wenn man nur Hauptmissionen macht, dann kommt man um den Multiplayer nicht drum herum, falls man ein relativ gutes Ende will. Das empfinde ich aber auch nicht als sonderlich schlimm. Der Multiplayer ist nämlich eine durchaus spaßige Angelegenheit für zwischendurch und ich hab vor einer ME3 Singleplayersession immer erst ein paar Runden Multiplayer gemacht, weils ganz einfach Spaß macht.


 
Ihr habt dann sicher auch 8000 total military strength erreicht, oder? Oder einen Screenshot davon gesehen? Ich kam mit meinem aus ME1 und 2 übernommenen Spielstand, den ich möglichst positiv getrimmt hatte, und nachdem ich alle Nebenquests ausser einem gemacht habe auf 7500 oder 7600. Damit fehlt mir immer noch 1 ziemlich große Einheit(z.B. nochmal die Quarianer)


da kam mir wohl jemand zuvor


weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Das ist kein Blödsinn - Ich habe alles umgegraben , Stein für Stein pixel für pixel und alles perfekt gemacht! (unzählige male geladen um die beste entscheidung zu treffen. )
> Es ist unmöglich an die 10 000 Punkte zu kommen!
> Soweit Ich gelesen habe hat der beste keine 8000 geschafft!


----------



## Amanra (14. März 2012)

Zumindest von den Leuten, die sich auf der Bioware-Seite äußern, finden sage und schreibe über 90% die Enden von Mass effect "sucks" und wollen  " a brighter one" . Das ist bei knapp 40000 (!) abgegebenen Stimmen wirklich ein Wort.

http://social.bioware.com/633606/polls/28989/


----------



## Metko1 (14. März 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Von Forenusern sollte man sich keine Mehrheits-/Minderheitsverhältnisse vorgaukeln lassen, denn die breite Masse postet nicht in Foren.
> Wir stellen hier eine Minderheit dar, was in den anderen Ländern sicherlich ebenfalls so ist.



also schlägst du vor die meinung der leute zu ignorieren?  is schon klar das viele nich in Foren posten aber wenn man sich schonmal die  Bewertungen ansieht die ein spiel bekommen haben is es lachhaft 
zB. Metacritic   94 score  und userscore is grad mal bei 4,9 ( von 10 ) das wird schon was heisen und da wären wir beim Thema  gekaufte Bewertungen reviews die man ja auch erwähnen kann....  es gibt statistiken die von Fans erstellt werden und um eure meinungen gefragt werden und die sind mir wichtiger als bezahlte Kritiker die nur ans Geld denken   ich für meinen Teil fand die Story gut bis zum 3 teil perfekt erzählt der große fehler war nur das ende für mich.... bissle sauer hat mich auch die DLC sache gestört und mag DLC nicht reine abzocke,  irgendwann verlangen die ja noch geld fürs patchen


----------



## Loplop (14. März 2012)

Ääähhh... jetzt mal unabhängig davon, ob man das Ende mag oder nicht. Aber "wir haben es absichtlich umstritten gemacht" ist ja wohl die dämlichste Ausrede seit Langem!

Ich fand das Ende sehr enttäuschend:

- einfach extrem lieblos gemacht: Bis auf drei unterschiedliche Farben unterscheiden sie sich so gut wie gar nicht voneinander.

- ich gebe zu: Ich hab's nicht so ganz kapiert - worin genau unterscheiden sich die Enden?!?

- es bleiben einfach viel zu viele Fragen nicht beantwortet. Und zwar nicht à la "naja, ist eben ein offenes Ende", wo Fragen bewusst offen gelassen werden. Aber bei ME3 könnte ich noch nicht mal wirklich sagen, wie das Ende war.

- unlogische Enden: Wieso sind meine Teammates, die vor zehn Minuten noch mit mir auf der Erde waren, plötzlich auf der Normandy? Wieso macht die Normandy einen Massensprung? Sollte sie nicht eigentlich bei der Raumschlacht mitmischen? Und wieso gehen bei jedem Ende die Sprungtore kaputt? 

und und und ...

P.S.
Ach ja: Hab zwar auch gelesen, dass man auf die 10.000 Punkte kommen kann, mir ist aber überhaupt nicht klar, wie das gehen soll. Habe meinen Shepard aus ME1 & ME2 (plus sämtliche DLCs) importiert und da glaube ich sehr positiv abgeschnitten (Wrex lebt noch usw.). In ME3 habe ich jede noch so nervende Nebenmission gemacht, inklusive Planetenscans und DLC. Trotzdem war ich am Ende nur bei etwas über 7000 Punkten. Wo sollen da noch 3000 Punkte herkommen?


----------



## nataSic (14. März 2012)

Wetten, dass alternative Enden per dlc nachgeliefert werden?? Wäre aber dann schon sehr dreist.. Die Enden absichtlich vermurksen, damit man noch mehr DLC`s verkaufen kann -_-


----------



## Metko1 (14. März 2012)

Loplop schrieb:


> Wo sollen da noch 3000 Punkte herkommen?



habe auch alle Paragon wege genommen und alles gesucht und auch knapp über 6,7k punkte hinbekommen  und muss auch sagen das es entweder nich möglich ist oder super schwer....   es gibt aber auch eine andere antwort die nennt sich   DLCs die noch kommen werden  und nochmal bis zu 20 euro für ein unfertiges spiel zahlen  ( ja ich nenn es unfertig weil DLC nur für unfertige spiele sind.... auser vieleicht map packs)

achja wer jetz damit kommen würde " das sind doch nur die leute die meckern die das spiel gecrackt haben und nich online spielen können"     ein gutes argument aber FALSCH!!! xbox user haben die arschkarte gezogen und müssen extra zahlen damit sie online spielen können reine abzocke hierbei auch noch


----------



## Sporti911 (14. März 2012)

Also ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen das man im Multiplayer noch weitere punkte sammeln kann doch wieviel das sind kann ich nicht sagen.

Nun meine Meinung zu den enden.
Ich finde es als Ottonormalverbraucher schon etwas arg komisch das in den vorgängern die entscheidungen quasi sinnlos sind, da man sich ja nunmal nur zwischen den drei besagten enden entscheiden kann, warum also der ganze aufwand in ME1 u. 2 ???

Ich kann mich auchnoch an ein interview erinnern in dem gesagt wurde das jeder spieler sein persönliches ende haben wird jenachdem wie er sich entschieden hat.
Doch jetzt ist es ja scheißeegal ob ich gut oder böse bin es bleiben weiterhin nur die 3 möglichkeiten.

Und wie viele vorgänger es schon beschrieben haben was wird nun aus der Erde und den überlebenden Spezies, jetzt wo keine Massenportale mehr da sind?
Wer ist der Vorbote eigentlich und wer hat diese Katalysator VI erschaffen?
Fragen über Fragen die wir hoffentlich noch beantwortet bekommen.


----------



## Swifffy (14. März 2012)

Ähh sorry, haben wir verschiedene Spiele gespielt oder gibt es  inhaltliche Unterschiede aufgrund der Lokalisation. Ich hab jedenfalls  auf Englisch gespielt . Zu deinem Beitrag. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Spoiler alarm!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Um die Frage zu beantworten, wozu man in ME1 Saren brauchte. Weil das Gott-Kind eben nicht die Reaper kontrollierz


Das Gott-Kind hat die Reaper kontrolliert. Das sagt es selbst am Ende  und es wurde kurz vor dem Ende spekuliert, ob nicht eine ominöse Macht  die Reaper kontrolliert. 



> Die Sovereign war einzig und allein dazu da, den anderen Reapern die  hinter dem Omega 4 Portal gelebt haben, zu signalisieren das einige  Spezien zu mächtig geworden sind und die Reaper eingreifen müssten,  damit diese Völker die anderen nicht zu sehr dominieren.


Mit der Aussage ist ja so alles falsch, was nur falsch sein kann. Also, 1. hinter dem Omega 4 Relay hatten die Colletoren ihre Basis. Die Reaper haben irgendwo in weiter, weiter, weiter ferne im Deep Space einfach mal 50000 Jahre gechillt (plausibler grund wird leider in der Story nicht so richtig geben, hätten ja auch einfach irgendwo neben an warten können). 2. Sovereign signalisiert nichts. Ein Reaper bleibt zurück um die Citadel zu aktivieren, das als riesiges Mass Relay fungiert, damit alle andern Reaper ruck-zuck vorbei schauen können (passiert so ca. alle 50000). In anbetracht von ME2 und 3 macht Teil 1 aber nun mal überhaupt keinen Sinn. Scheinbar brauchten die Reaper nur 6 Monate bis 3 Jahre um vorbei zu schauen. Warum zum Teufel dann der ganze Aufwand mit der Citadel in Teil 1. Nebenbei stellt sich dann auch die Frage, warum überhaupt ein Schiff zurück bleiben soll, da ja die Collectoren durchgehend mit Harbinger im Kontakt standen. Harbinger müsste also immer wissen, wann die Galaxy reif zum Ernten ist. Naja Logik fehler gibts in ME leider zuhauf. 
Und 3. die Reaper kommen nicht vorbei, weil irgnenwelche Völker die Anderen zu sehr dominieren. Das ist doch totaler Quatsch. Die kommen vorbei, wenn die Rassen einen bestimmten Technelogy level erreicht haben und anfangen AIs zu bauen. Um die Galaxy vor den AIs zu schützen, mache die Reaper alle weiterentwickelten Rassen platt, sodass sie keine zu tollen AIs bauen (Sinn macht diese Begründung vll. nur, wenn man 3 Flaschen Vodka intus hat oder einfach keinen Plan hat, wie man eine Geschichte zu Ende erzählen soll. Ubisoft ärgert sich jetzt bestimmt total, da sie eigentlich auf diese Weise AC3 beenden wollten). 




> Da die Protheaner aber die Kommunikation zwischen der Sovereign und den  anderen Reapern mit Hilfe der Citadel unterbunden hatten, musste Saren  die Kontrolle über die Citadel übernehmen und eben die Kommunikation  wiederherstellen. Denn die Sovereign allein hätte nicht gereicht.  Außerdem, wie hätte die Sovereign auf die Citadel kommen sollen um die  Kontrolle zu übernehmen und die Kommunikations wiederherzustellen bzw  das Signal zum Angriff zu senden?


Nicht die Kommunkation, sondern, die Funktion der Citadel als Mass Relay. Sovereign sollte den dummen Keeper das Signal geben die Citadel zu aktivieren. Die Protheans haben aber die Keeper irgendwie manipuliert.   
So macht das in Anbetracht von ME 2 und 3 aber überhaupt Sinn? Warum Saren benutzen, aber die Collectors nicht zur Seite stellen?
Warum nicht dem Gott-Kind sagen, jo junge mach mal alles klar? Warum macht das Gott-Kind, dass nicht selbst? 
Und warum brauht Sovereign Saren oder die Keeper? Schon mal was von Wlan gehört? 

Irgenwas ist also ganz schön komisch mit der Aussage, dass ME von Anfang an eine Trillogie sein sollte. Teil 2 (meiner Meinung der Beste) absolut überflüßig. Alles was Shepard in Teil 2 gemacht hat hat keinen Einfluss auf den Konflikt Reaper gegen die Galaxy (sicher in ME3  tauchen  Charactere auf und son quatsch, aber mal erlich, ME3 könnte genau so gut an ME1 anknüpfen). 




> Hoffe hab das jetzt inhaltlich richtig zusammengefasst ^^


Ne, sorry haste nicht. Nochmal durchspielen oder wiki Eintrag durchl esen hilft aber.


----------



## tomjane7 (14. März 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Ich sag es nur ungern, aber hast du eine Statistik, wieviele Spieler des Games sich in Foren äußern und Kritik üben?
> Gibt es umgekehrt eine Statistik, wieviele Spieler von M3 sich positiv über die Enden äußern?
> Von Forenusern sollte man sich keine Mehrheits-/Minderheitsverhältnisse vorgaukeln lassen, denn die breite Masse postet nicht in Foren.
> Wir stellen hier eine Minderheit dar, was in den anderen Ländern sicherlich ebenfalls so ist.
> Die schweigende Mehrheit lässt uns unwissend darüber, ob sie mit den Enden zufrieden war/ist oder ebenfalls das Hollywood-Bombastende mit tanzenden Ewoks (oder was auch immer) gehabt hätte


 
Ist natürlich ein guter Punkt, aber wenn man keine weiteren Daten hat, muss man eben die heranziehen, die bekannt sind.
Und das ist nun mal metacritic und die Foren, die angesichts der nicht unerheblichen Spielerzahl vielleicht nicht eben repräsentativ sind, aber schon eine klare Sprache sprechen. V.a.sind die die crowd, denen Bioware einfach gerecht werden sollte, imo.
Und wenn ich darüber nachdenke, hab ich so eine Entrüstung schon mal erlebt. Bei Dragon Age 2.


----------



## stylo14 (14. März 2012)

Sporti911 schrieb:


> Also ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen das man im Multiplayer noch weitere punkte sammeln kann doch wieviel das sind kann ich nicht sagen.



bis zu 100% pro Sektor in der Galaxiekarte!



Sporti911 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auchnoch an ein interview erinnern in dem gesagt wurde das jeder spieler sein persönliches ende haben wird jenachdem wie er sich entschieden hat.
> Doch jetzt ist es ja scheißeegal ob ich gut oder böse bin es bleiben weiterhin nur die 3 möglichkeiten.



Wahr und sehr traurig 
die enden sind abrupt und total Märchenhaft spekulativ momentan, aber als Enden jedoch akzeptabel.



Sporti911 schrieb:


> Und wie viele vorgänger es schon beschrieben haben was wird nun aus der Erde und den überlebenden Spezies, jetzt wo keine Massenportale mehr da sind?
> Wer ist der Vorbote eigentlich und wer hat diese Katalysator VI erschaffen?
> Fragen über Fragen die wir hoffentlich noch beantwortet bekommen.



Der "Vorbote" oder in Englisch: "Harbinger" ist wie "Sovereign ein Reaper, welcher in Teil 2 die Kollektoren anführt.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass er sowas wie der Anführer oder Zentrale Reaper ist, da er anders aussieht und etwas größer ist als die anderen 

Was soll aus den Spezies werden ? Die leben vermutlich immernoch auf der Erde oder in umliegenden Sektoren, reisen könnte jetzt schwieriger werden. Jedoch auch mit konventionellen FTL Drives werden die Asari oder länger lebige Spezies sich sicher in nen anderes Sonnensystem verziehen 

Diese Katalysator VI ist sowas wie ein Wächter in dem Spiel.
Allerdings ist das sehr Märchenhaft und unlogisch, sie scheint jedoch von den selben erschaffen worden zu sein, die auch Reaper erschaffen haben ^^


----------



## robotbug (14. März 2012)

Hab grad ME3 durchgespielt  und muss sagen: SO EIN VERKACKTES ENDE HABE ICH NICHT ERLEBT! Ich habe wirklich ne Menge erwartet, vom Happy End (weil ich ja schon in allen Teilen als Paragorm gespielt habe) bis zum Untergang der Galaxis, aber was um Himmels Willen ist das für ein Ende?! Ich fühle mich verarscht!!! Mir kommt es wirklich vor, als würde ich nur Bruchstücke vom wirklichen Ende sehen...der Rest kommt dann als DLC. Das ist doch absurd! Logikfehler sehe ich ja noch ein, aber DAS??? Wofür habe ich ME2 gespielt?! Nur für ein paar billige Anspielungen?! Von wegen Trilogie, keines der drei Serienteile passt wirklich aufeinander. 
War schon in ME2 stutzig, warum Shepard mit CERBERUS arbeitet, obwohle er/sie ja beim Militär ist.... 
All die Vorarbeit, mit der Hoffnung auf Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen, umsonst. 
Mich hat bis jetzt kein Spiel so enttäuscht wie ME3-und das wirklich nur wegen dem miesen Ende. 
Habs deinstalliert. 
Wünsche jedem, der mit dem Ende zufrieden ist mehr Verstand, oder dass er mal wirklich ME1 bis 3 zockt. 
Und dem storywrighter die Pest. 
ich geh etzt heulen.


----------



## Antrax88 (14. März 2012)

Schließe mich dem Lager "Scheiss Ende" an.

Was mich mehr aufregt, ist die Testbeschreibung mancher Gamezeitschriften. Denn eine hab ich mir geholt und gelesen, um mich bewusst schonmal auf das Ende einstellen zu können. Laut Test: ME3 Schließt die Saga ME GUT und OHNE lose Enden ab....
Was dann tätsächlich passiert, ist ja jedem bekannt. 

Mir ist es egal ob da noch ein alternatives Ende kommt. Der Schluss hat die ganze grandiosität der Spielereie gekillt. Da reisst der Multiplayer auch kein Hering vom Teller.

Schade Schade Schade


----------



## Ickis99 (14. März 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Das ist kein Blödsinn - Ich habe alles umgegraben , Stein für Stein pixel für pixel und alles perfekt gemacht! (unzählige male geladen um die beste entscheidung zu treffen. )
> Es ist unmöglich an die 10 000 Punkte zu kommen!
> Soweit Ich gelesen habe hat der beste keine 8000 geschafft!



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Habe selbst auch bei allen drei Spielen alles umgegraben um das Maximum rauszuholen (z.B. alle 12 Kollegen + Kelly Chambers am Ende von ME2 überlebt, etc...) und nur zum Test bei Teil 3 ganze Abschnitte neu gespielt, um die Punkte zu vergleichen. Bei 7300~ Punkten in dem Bereich pendelt sich das Maximum bei mir ein. Nach langer Suche in diversen Foren hat sich herausgestellt, dass es den anderen genauso gegangen ist.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. März 2012)

Wenn ich das alles so lese bin ich froh das ich es für dieses Geld NOCH nicht gekauft habe. 
Dann eben die Budget Version als Download only.Reicht völlig.
Ha, und dabei hatte ich sogar die CE vorbestellt für 69 Euro.


----------



## Ickis99 (14. März 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese bin ich froh das ich es für dieses Geld NOCH nicht gekauft habe.
> Dann eben die Budget Version als Download only.Reicht völlig.
> Ha, und dabei hatte ich sogar die CE vorbestellt für 69 Euro.



Warum bist du darüber froh? Aus den meisten Kommentaren (nicht auf dieses Forum beschränkt) geht die Meinung hervor, dass das Spiel wirklich genial und sein Geld wert ist (auch ohne das Day-One-DLC).

Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe, die das Ende für kompletten Schrott hält, aber eine absolute Kaufempfehlung stellte ich dem Spiel trotzdem aus. Dafür waren die vielen Stunden vor dem Abschluss einfach zu genial.


----------



## wurzn (14. März 2012)

fand des ende gut. weiss gar ned, was alle haben..


----------



## shippy74 (14. März 2012)

Ich find das wirklich cool, ihr Diskutiert hier weil euch das Ende nicht gefällt, macht ihr das bei Filmen auch?? Egal wie die Storry war oder ist, das ende ist so wie es vom Hersteller festgelegt wurde. Warum nun die Aufregung? Vieleicht hat man ja extra so ein Ende eingebaut um eventuell Später noch nen Zwischentitel oder nen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Nachfolger rauszubringen. Kein plan kenn das Spiel halt nicht aber wie auch im echten leben: man bekommt halt nicht immer das was man will und die Guten gehen halt auch in öfters  drauf. 
In wie vielen Spielen hat man den Heute noch ein wirklich gutes ende?? In der Regel ballert man sich bis zum Schluß durch und dann BLA BLA abspann und die Geschichte bleibt offen und es kommt nie ein nachfolger.... Ich fand die Enden von Fallout3 und Vegas auch nicht wirklich gut,vor allem was man da alles angestellt hatte usw. und dann kommt bla bla das sich kaum unterscheidet, egal wie man es nun zu ende gebracht hat.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. März 2012)

Ickis99 schrieb:


> Warum bist du darüber froh? Aus den meisten Kommentaren (nicht auf dieses Forum beschränkt) geht die Meinung hervor, dass das Spiel wirklich genial und sein Geld wert ist (auch ohne das Day-One-DLC).
> 
> Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe, die das Ende für kompletten Schrott hält, aber eine absolute Kaufempfehlung stellte ich dem Spiel trotzdem aus. Dafür waren die vielen Stunden vor dem Abschluss einfach zu genial.


 
Ich werde es mir kaufen aber nicht für den vollen Preis.
Mir hat das geningel über das Ende jetzt zumindest ersteinmal den Spaß gründlich verdorben.
Das ist genauso als wenn ich voller Erwartungen und Euphorie ins Kine gehe und mir kommen laufend Leute entgegen die von einem Scheiß Ende des Films erzählen. Yooooo..........da hab ich richtig Lust dann noch den Film zu sehen.

Bei Rage war das auch so und dann habe ich es irgendwann bei Steam für billig Geld gekauft und viele Stunden Spaß gehabt.

Bis dato spiele ich in Ruhe erstmal wieder ME2.


----------



## yami-sasuke (14. März 2012)

nataSic schrieb:


> Wetten, dass alternative Enden per dlc nachgeliefert werden?? Wäre aber dann schon sehr dreist.. Die Enden absichtlich vermurksen, damit man noch mehr DLC`s verkaufen kann -_-


 
taja wer so dumm is auch jeden dlc zu kaufen^^ hab bis jetz keinen einzigen dlc gekauf uns so bleibt es auch^^


----------



## cryer (14. März 2012)

Es ist logisch, dass die Kritiker Gehör finden müssen. Selbst wenn die Mehrheit mit den Enden leben kann und dies stimmschweigend tut.
Bioware kann nicht daran gelegen sein, die Fanbasis zu zerstören, immerhin sind diese Spieler diejenigen, welche den Erfolg von ME3 ausgemacht haben. 
Aber eben deswegen schreibe ich ja: Bioware sollte hier auf die Comm hören und ein passendes Ende nachreichen. Man hat mit Hauptprogramm und DLCs sicherlich gut verdient bzw. wird es und eine "Collectors Edition mit alternativen Enden" sollte kein Problem sein. Die Daten des Spiels sind ja da, was man bräuchte wäre eben ein oder zwei alternative "Bombast/Happy-Ends", die den Handlungsrahmen würdig und befriedigend abschließen. Die würden sicherlich auch den Spielern gefallen, welche die bisherigen Enden akzeptabel fanden bzw. sich nicht negativ äußern
Damit würde Bioware den derzeit ramponierten Ruf sicherlich aufbessern und zeigen, dass man auf Kundenmeinungen wert legt.

Thema Film: da gibt es im Normalfall, grade bei "großen" Filmen, Sneak Previews vor einem ausgewählten Publikum, das dann die Bestandteile und vor allen Dingen das Ende auf seine Qualität prüft. Häufig wurden ja Filmenden nochmal nachgedreht oder verändert, weil die "Testseher" einen Schluss nicht gut fanden.


----------



## robotbug (14. März 2012)

Das Ende gefällt den meisten Leuten nicht, weil es einfach nicht PASST! Es ist kein "logischer" Abschluß der Serie. Und ich rede nicht von einem guten ode bösen Ende. 
Es gab in der ganzen Serie KEINEN EINZIGEN HINWEIS auf den psychgedöns, der den Schluß verkörpert.  Hab mich eh gewundert, warum der Charakter spielbare Albträume hat...und dann MUSS ja der bengel ganz am Ende noch mal auftauchen, ja BIOWARE, DAMIT hat ernsthaft keiner gerechnet. 
Hätte auch ein Ende ertragen, wo zum Schluß alles vergebens war. 
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass BIOWARE ab dem zweiten ME sich gedacht hat die künftigen Teile nur noch lose von der story zu verknüpfen, so dass auch Quereinsteiger was kapieren. "Toll" gemacht, BIOWARE.


----------



## weisauchnicht (14. März 2012)

Ein Ende,wenigstens ein einziges verfluchtes ende , das sheppard und die technik erhält!
egal wie man sich entscheidet , 



Spoiler



am ende ist alles futsch - niemand betreibt mehr raumfahrt! man könnte ja auch die protheanische stasekapseln nehmen um sheppard später in einer neuen serie davon wieder zu entdecken ....es gibt soviel,was man da hätte machen können!immerhin hatte einer überlebt durch diese technik,nach 50 000 jahren.


----------



## wurzn (14. März 2012)

Orckilla schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das man, nachdem man so viele, mehr oder weniger wichtige, Entscheidungen getroffen hat mit so einem aprupten Ende überrascht wird. Zudem wirft dieses mehr Fragen auf, als es klärt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
zu 1 und 2. schöpfer nennen sie immer wesen, die kis gebaut haben. zb die geth reden auch oft von schöpfern. dieses kind ist evt ne ki, und hat shepards hirn zwischendrinne mal gescannt und diese erscheinung gewählt. oder so. 
zu 3. ja, man kann. die geschichte ist aus. wenn es kein teil 4 gibt, brauchen sie dir nix mehr erzählen.
zu 4. öhm, sequenzen siehst du dir an? texte liest du? wo wird man im unklaren gelassen was passiert? glaube du hast was weggedrückt oder übersprungen.
naja, es ist ein abschluss. was willste nu wissen über die charaktere noch? ka evt gibts ja ein buch, welches dich aufklärt.


----------



## FalloutEffect (14. März 2012)

Was Hudson da twittert ist einfach nur Quatsch und eine lahme Ausrede für verpatzte Kreativität. Zudem ist ME3 noch in der Marketingphase, da kämen Eingeständnisse ungelegen. In 2-3 Monaten wird man wohl zurückrudern und das Ende hoffentlich ergänzen. Ein Epilog wie in DAO wäre schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> zu 1 und 2. schöpfer nennen sie immer wesen, die kis gebaut haben. zb die geth reden auch oft von schöpfern. dieses kind ist evt ne ki, und hat shepards hirn zwischendrinne mal gescannt und diese erscheinung gewählt. oder so.
> zu 3. ja, man kann. die geschichte ist aus. wenn es kein teil 4 gibt, brauchen sie dir nix mehr erzählen.
> zu 4. öhm, sequenzen siehst du dir an? texte liest du? wo wird man im unklaren gelassen was passiert? glaube du hast was weggedrückt oder übersprungen.
> naja, es ist ein abschluss. was willste nu wissen über die charaktere noch? ka evt gibts ja ein buch, welches dich aufklärt.


 
Genau so sieht es aus. Aber sowas ist wohl keinem eingefallen. Da schreien die Spieler nach komplexen Storys, wollen am Ende aber doch nur ihre Pizza vorgekaut haben. All diese Fragen hätte man sich auch selbst beantworten können. Man muss halt nur mal sein Köpfchen ein bisschen anstrengen. Die Crewmitglieder sterben oder gehen ihren eigenen Weg. Das ist doch wohl irgendwie logisch. Die Geschichte ist zuende. Da gibt es nichts weiter zu erzählen. Diese "Lücken" sind keine Lücken. 

Die einzige Frage, die ich mir stelle, ist: 



Spoiler



Wer oder was ist nun der "Schöpfer" der Reaper? Eine "normale" KI kann es ja nicht sein, denn die müsste ja auch von jemandem programmiert worden sein. Und ein Lebewesen kann es auch nicht sein.


Das ist aber ne Frage, die vermutlich gar nicht beantwortet werden will. Offene Fragen sind in vielen Geschichten ein bewusstes Stilmittel, um die Fantasie des Lesers/Spielers/Zuschauers anzuregen. Aber Spieler wollen ja offenbar alles vorgekaut haben, weil sie zu faul sind, ihr Hirn mal anzustrengen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Das Ende gefällt den meisten Leuten nicht, weil es einfach nicht PASST! Es ist kein "logischer" Abschluß der Serie. Und ich rede nicht von einem guten ode bösen Ende.
> Es gab in der ganzen Serie KEINEN EINZIGEN HINWEIS auf den psychgedöns, der den Schluß verkörpert.  Hab mich eh gewundert, warum der Charakter spielbare Albträume hat...und dann MUSS ja der bengel ganz am Ende noch mal auftauchen, ja BIOWARE, DAMIT hat ernsthaft keiner gerechnet.
> Hätte auch ein Ende ertragen, wo zum Schluß alles vergebens war.
> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass BIOWARE ab dem zweiten ME sich gedacht hat die künftigen Teile nur noch lose von der story zu verknüpfen, so dass auch Quereinsteiger was kapieren. "Toll" gemacht, BIOWARE.



Man kann die Träume auch folgendermaßen erklären: Shepard trägt die Last von Milliarden von Leben auf den Schultern. Das macht es ihm/ihr entsprechend nicht leichter, alles zu verkraften. Und der Tod eines Kindes, dem man hilflos beiwohnen muss, ist wohl für jeden ein eher traumatisches Erlebnis, das sich tief in das Gedächtnis gräbt. Das würde die Träume und die Kindgestalt ganz am Ende erklären (der Reaper-Schöpfer hat wohl Shepards Gedächtnis gescannt und diese morbide Erinnerung als Gestalt gewählt).

Wieso fällt es denn so schwer, einfach mal nachzudenken und sich in die Charaktere hinein zuversetzen? Wenn man das macht, kommt man auch auf die richtigen Schlüsse oder zumindest logische Mutmaßungen.


----------



## Orthus (14. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man kann die Träume auch folgendermaßen erklären: Shepard trägt die Last von Milliarden von Leben auf den Schultern. Das macht es ihm/ihr entsprechend nicht leichter, alles zu verkraften. Und der Tod eines Kindes, dem man hilflos beiwohnen muss, ist wohl für jeden ein eher traumatisches Erlebnis, das sich tief in das Gedächtnis gräbt. Das würde die Träume und die Kindgestalt ganz am Ende erklären (der Reaper-Schöpfer hat wohl Shepards Gedächtnis gescannt und diese morbide Erinnerung als Gestalt gewählt).
> 
> Wieso fällt es denn so schwer, einfach mal nachzudenken und sich in die Charaktere hinein zuversetzen? Wenn man das macht, kommt man auch auf die richtigen Schlüsse oder zumindest logische Mutmaßungen.


 
Dieses Statement unterstütze ich zu 100%. Die Zerstörung der Erde war/ist für Shepard ein traumatisches Erlebnis, ganz gleich wie hart der Kerl ist. Der Tod des Kindes hat sich einfach ganze besonders in sein Gedächtnis gebrannt und nun plagen ihn einfach Alpträume. Wenn man bedenkt was der Reaper-Schöpfer alles kann, dann wird es wohl auch kein Problem für ihn sein, in die Psyche Shepards einzusteigen und ihn damit vllt zu seinem Gunsten manipulieren könnte. 

Anscheinend haben aber einfach zu viele Probleme damit. Irgendwer musste ja hinter den Reapern stecken und welcher Ort wäre wohl am wahrscheinlichsten für dessen Aufenthalt als die Citadel. Hätte man Shepard einfach nur die Citadel öffnen lassen und alle Reaper wären draufgegangen, hätten sich alle beschwert, dass jetzt gar keiner weiß, wer hinter dem ganzen steckt.
Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht. Zumal Shepard im Optimalfall ja nicht einmal stirbt.

Edit: Allerdings hätte ich mir auch gewünscht noch einen ähnlichen Abspann, wie zum Beispiel bei Fallout: New Vegas zu sehen, nur um zu erfahren, was aus all den Leuten, Gruppierungen, Spezies wurde. Also was aus den Rachni wurde, wie sich die Kroganier entwickelt haben, wie es mit den Quarianern und ihrer Heimatwelt vorangeht und ob mein Shepard mit Miranda glücklich wurde. DAS fehlt mir wirklich.


----------



## robotbug (14. März 2012)

@reddragon:
ich soll mir also das ende zusammenreimen und schönreden/schöndenken?! nein danke. ich verlang ja nicht, dass alle fragen beantwortet werden, aber komm, dieses ende ist doch nicht passend... 
und was bitte meinst du mit in die charaktere reinversetzen??? wir reden hier über das ende junge. 
wieso ist joker z.b. im slipstream, obwohl er am kampf teilgenommen haben soll?? und was soll die letzte szene mit dem alten mann und dem kind?? das ist der selbe planet, auf dem die normandy abgestürzt ist. soll ich mir das wohl so zusammenreimen, dass ne handvoll crewmitglieder den planten bevölkert haben??? ohne jegliche technik??? wie bescheuert ist das denn! 
naja, du kannst dir zusammenträumen was du willst. tu nicht so erhaben, als würdest du das ende verstehen....


----------



## The-The (14. März 2012)

Das schlimmste ist, meiner meinung nach, gar nicht die Enden an sich, sondern das alles, wirklich alles, was man vorher gemacht hat egal war, da man ja selbst entscheiden darf wie die Story endet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> @reddragon:
> ich soll mir also das ende zusammenreimen und schönreden/schöndenken?! nein danke. ich verlang ja nicht, dass alle fragen beantwortet werden, aber komm, dieses ende ist doch nicht passend...
> und was bitte meinst du mit in die charaktere reinversetzen??? wir reden hier über das ende junge.
> wieso ist joker z.b. im slipstream, obwohl er am kampf teilgenommen haben soll?? und was soll die letzte szene mit dem alten mann und dem kind?? das ist der selbe planet, auf dem die normandy abgestürzt ist. soll ich mir das wohl so zusammenreimen, dass ne handvoll crewmitglieder den planten bevölkert haben??? ohne jegliche technik??? wie bescheuert ist das denn!
> naja, du kannst dir zusammenträumen was du willst. tu nicht so erhaben, als würdest du das ende verstehen....


 
Du sollst es dir nicht schönreden/denken, sondern deinen Kopf anstrengen. 
1.Warum in die Charaktere hinein versetzen? Lies die letzten Posts nochmal durch und dann weißt du, worum es geht und worauf ich mich speziell bezog. 
2.Joker ist auf der Flucht vor dem "Strahl", der von der Citadel und den Massenportalen ausgeht. Und bei diesem Treffer stürzte er auf einen Planeten ab und hat glücklicherweise überlebt. Wie auch immer.
3.Was den alten Mann und das Kind angeht: Das ist einfach nur soetwas wie ein kleiner Epilog aus der Zukunft. Egal, wie das Ende aussieht, Menschen überleben und man erinnert sich an Shepard. So wird seine Gesichte erzählt. Und wo steht, dass es der selbe Planet ist? 

Ich tue auch nicht erhaben. Ich schalte mein Köpfchen ein, mein Lieber. Die Fragen, die du stellst, sind mit etwas Fantasie ganz leicht zu beantworten. Aber Hauptsache, sich einfach mal der Mehrheit anschließen und nicht merken, was für Grütze man brabbelt, ne? Aber ich hoffe, ich konnte dir deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## rookyrook (14. März 2012)

Unglaublich! Keine Einsicht vom Entwickler. Naja, Verkaufszahlen stimmen ja; von daher...


----------



## Runaway33b (14. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Ende genau richtig. Ein 100&iger Abschluss in dem alle Fragen geklärt sind, wär langweilig gewesen. Außerdem wurde die Kernhandlung (Bekämpfung der Reaper und Klärung ihres Ursprungs) am Ende hinreichend geklärt und wirkt meines Erachtens stimmig. 
@RedDragon20: Du hast vollkommen recht!
@robotbug: Mir scheints du hast das Ende tatsächlich nicht verstanden o.O


----------



## FalloutEffect (14. März 2012)

Das langweilige ist, dass jedes Ende mehr oder weniger gleich aussiehst. Da kann man noch 100 Stunden ME3 spielen und jede Misson mache. Wenn man weisst, dass am Ende immer das gleiche bei rauskommt, wer hat dann noch Lust die Trillogie nochmal zu spielen? Der Wiederspielwert ist jedenfalls geringer.

Die Argumenatition das Shepard möglicherweise das Ende träumt bzw. die Reaper versuchen ihn zu indoktrinieren, kann man gelten lassen. Es ist aber nicht für jeden ersichtlich, ob es wahr ist, ist eine andere Frage. Ich denke jeder hat sich seine weiterführende Geschichte zurechtfantasiert, aber ich würde mich besser fühlen, wenn diese bestätigt wird. Dann kann ich das Spiel als Ganzes besser verstehen und für mich abschließen.


----------



## MADmanOne (14. März 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Das ist kein Blödsinn - Ich habe alles umgegraben , Stein für Stein pixel für pixel und alles perfekt gemacht! (unzählige male geladen um die beste entscheidung zu treffen. )
> Es ist unmöglich an die 10 000 Punkte zu kommen!
> Soweit Ich gelesen habe hat der beste keine 8000 geschafft!



Man braucht auf jedenfall schonmal alle Story DLCs von Teil 1 und 2. Bei mir haben alle Charaktäre etwas zu der Punktzahl beigetragen, auch Kasumi und Zaedd...auch der batarianische Terrorist aus dem DLC von Teil 1 den ich am Leben ließ brachte mir in Teil 3 eine Flotte ein...die Upgrades der Normandy aus ME2 brauchten ebenfalls nochmal Punkte, das Protheaner DLC von Teil 3 auch...alle Entscheidungen müssen perfekt sein und auch in den Unterstützungsdialogen in ME3 muss man sich immer auf die richtige Seite schlagen usw...wenn man dann noch jeden Stein in ME3 umdreht, dann sind die 8000 knapp drin...aber 10000 habe ich auch keine Ahnung wie man die bekommen soll. Kann gut sein das man erst mit zukünftigen DLCs die maximale Punktzahl ohne MP erreichen kann. Oder das es einen Bonus beim 2. Durchspielen gibt.

Die 10000 habe ich auch nur mit Gibbed Mass Effect 3 Save Game Editor erreicht


----------



## Xell1987 (14. März 2012)

Wenn die Fans unzufrieden mit den Enden sind dann sollen sie kostenlos welche nachreichen. DLCs rauszubringen ist dreist schließlich haben die Fans schon fürs Spiel bezahlt um die Enden zu sehen -.-

Was mich auch nervt: warum werden Fans mit solchen Ausreden abgespeist? Wenn die Entwickler mal Mist bauen dann sollen sie auch mal ehrlich sein statt uns vorzuheucheln dass sie immer das Beste für uns wollen


----------



## Rocky-1992 (14. März 2012)

Nun mal meine Meinung warum ich das Ende scheisse finde...
und extra für RedDragon20 hab ich auch die Artikel rausgesucht warum...

Mass Effect 3: Bioware rät, Savegames aufzuheben - Für DLC oder Teil 4?

DAS würde mir dieses scheiss ende erklären, weil Sie dadurch wieder DLC's verkaufen können oder aber wie ein user auf einer anderen platform meinte Shep ist indoktriniert und/oder alles war ein traum und die "letzte schlacht" kommt noch als ME4

Mass Effect 3: Emotionale Enden und vielleicht ein Mass Effect 4 ohne Shepard

wenn die darunter verstehn 3 verschiedene farben einzusetzen, aber alles andere gleich zu lassen, dann haben die alle ganz klar Ihren wahren Beruf verfehl, oder aber ganz einfach beim ende gepennt. Ausserdem ist es am ende scheiss egal WIE man gespielt hat, das ende ist so oder so gleich.
Und garnich verstehn kann ich wie Hudson sagen kann, das ihm das ende gefällt. HAAAALLLOOOO. Das soll nich dir gefallen sondern uns Spielern, immer hin bezahlen wir dafür du idiot.

Ich hab heut mit mein Dad darüber diskutiert, weil er mir einfach nich glauben wollte dass das ende sooo scheisse is. Aber naja soll er erstmal zu ende spielen, dann kann er sich seine eigene meinung bilden, allerdings sagte er wenn es wirklich so ist wie ich erzählte wird er das von seim pc schmeissen und  bei ME1 bleiben. Nur mal so am rande für die leute die uns nicht verstehen können. Zockt es erstmal selbst und dann könnt ihr uns verstehn.


----------



## MADmanOne (14. März 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Wünsche jedem, der mit dem Ende zufrieden ist mehr Verstand, oder dass er mal wirklich ME1 bis 3 zockt.



Warum beleidigst Du die Leute denen das Spiel gefallen hat ? 
Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Ansprüche oder sieht die Dinge so wie Du. Das hat nullkommagarnix mit Verstand zu tun. Geh von mir aus heulen oder flame Bioware...aber andere Leute mit einer anderen Meinung pauschal zu beleidigen und ihnen mangelnden Verstand zu unterstellen zeugt für mich auch nicht von überragendem Intellekt. Man könnte Dir auch unterstellen das Du Dinge nicht verstanden hast. Nur weil Du Dich ärgerst und viele andere auch heißt das nicht das Du im Recht bist.

Mir hat das Spiel trotz dem suboptimalen Ende jedenfalls gefallen und ich werde es wieder spielen. 

Respektiere bitte die Meinung anderer auch wenn Du sie nicht teilst.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (14. März 2012)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Die Argumenatition das Shepard möglicherweise das Ende träumt bzw. die Reaper versuchen ihn zu indoktrinieren, kann man gelten lassen. Es ist aber nicht für jeden ersichtlich, ob es wahr ist, ist eine andere Frage. Ich denke jeder hat sich seine weiterführende Geschichte zurechtfantasiert, aber ich würde mich besser fühlen, wenn diese bestätigt wird. Dann kann ich das Spiel als Ganzes besser verstehen und für mich abschließen.



ACHTUNG SPOILER!!!

naja doch ich find schon, der Unbekannnte kontrolliert ja Shep (und der Unbekannte wird von dern Reapern kontrolliert, also so schwer zu verstehn war das ja jetzt nicht), deswegen schiesst er ja auch auf Anderson


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2012)

Rocky-1992 schrieb:


> Nun mal meine Meinung warum ich das Ende scheisse finde...
> und extra für RedDragon20 hab ich auch die Artikel rausgesucht warum...
> 
> Mass Effect 3: Bioware rät, Savegames aufzuheben - Für DLC oder Teil 4?
> ...


 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du gerade mich mit dem ersten Artikel ansprechen willst. Meine Grundaussage war eigentlich nur, dass das Ende für mich schlüssig bleibt und letztendlich nur für mich selbst eine einzige Frage offen lässt. Alles andere kann man sich selbst zusammenreimen, ohne dass Bioware einem die schon viel gesagte Pizza vorkaut. Der Artikel hat damit doch nichts zu tun. 

Und wer ist "uns"? Also, ich hab das Spiel nun schon zweimal durch und kann bestätigen, dass sich die Enden gleichen. Dadurch leidet allein der Wiederspielbarkeitswert ein wenig, was aber durch den Rest definitiv wieder wett gemacht wird. Aber wie gesagt...schlecht oder unschlüssig ist es in meinen Augen halt nicht. Wenn du meine vorherigen Posts gelesen hast, dann wüsstest du, dass ich genügend Fantasie besitze, um mir die kleinen Fragen (warum ist Joker von der Schlacht weg? Wer ist der Mann mit dem Kind am Ende? Was sollen Shepards Träume? ) selbst zu beantworten. Ich habe diese Fragen für mich so logisch wie möglich beantwortet und bin überzeugt davon, dass ich richtig liege. Aber wenn du willst, gebe ich dir auch gern eine kleine Zusammenfassung.

@FalloutEffect
Diese "Traum-Theorie" oder "Indoktrination-Theorie" würde mehr Fragen aufwerfen, als beantworten. Was passiert denn dann in Wirklichkeit? 

Gut, okay. Das Ende ist nicht das, was der Großteil der Spieler erwartet hat. Aber der Rest des Spiels ist auf jedenfall sein Geld wert. Das ist ein Fakt. Man spielt doch nicht allein für das Ende. Klar, da hätte ein wenig mehr drin sein können, aber der Rest stimmte einfach. Ich werde ME3 sicherlich noch ein oder zweimal durchspielen.


----------



## Shura (14. März 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> zu 1 und 2. schöpfer nennen sie immer wesen, die kis gebaut haben. zb die geth reden auch oft von schöpfern. dieses kind ist evt ne ki, und hat shepards hirn zwischendrinne mal gescannt und diese erscheinung gewählt. oder so.
> zu 3. ja, man kann. die geschichte ist aus. wenn es kein teil 4 gibt, brauchen sie dir nix mehr erzählen.
> zu 4. öhm, sequenzen siehst du dir an? texte liest du? wo wird man im unklaren gelassen was passiert? glaube du hast was weggedrückt oder übersprungen.
> naja, es ist ein abschluss. was willste nu wissen über die charaktere noch? ka evt gibts ja ein buch, welches dich aufklärt.


 
Selten so einen Stuss gelesen, hast du die Story überhaupt verstanden?


----------



## LostHero (14. März 2012)

Als ich die News gelesen habe wollte ich eigendlich zu einem laaaangen Post zu dem Thema ansetzen, mal wieder, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation dazu. Habe bereits alles 100x im offiziellen Forum gesagt.

So fern Bioware nicht etwas großes zurückhält (was einige ihrer Twitterposts evtl andeuten könnten) ist Casey Hudson für mich einer der größten Lügner und Betrüger. Was der an bullshit pre release versprochen hat und nix davon gehalten wurde....
Ich erinnere da nur an seine Aussage, dass Mass Effect 3 kein Typisches Endeh aben wird wo man die Wahl zwischen Möglichkeit A B oder C hat...

Ja nee... in ME3 hat man statt dessen die Wahl zwischen Rot Grün und Blau....


----------



## Shura (14. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3 Ending-Hatred: 5 Reasons The Fans Are Right | GameFront

Netter Artikel, der im Groben zusammenfasst, was mit dem Ende (ist quasi nur eins) alles nicht stimmt.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (14. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich tue auch nicht erhaben. Ich schalte mein Köpfchen ein, mein Lieber. Die Fragen, die du stellst, sind mit etwas Fantasie ganz leicht zu beantworten. Aber Hauptsache, sich einfach mal der Mehrheit anschließen und nicht merken, was für Grütze man brabbelt, ne? Aber ich hoffe, ich konnte dir deine Fragen beantworten.


 
deswegen komme ich auf dich zu sprechen, weil es ja sonst wieder heissen würde "einfach mal der mehrheit anschließen"

ach und zu "uns" les mal ein wort weiter dann weißt du wen ich mit "uns" meine -.-
man sollte auch schon alles lesen


----------



## Chazer (14. März 2012)

Mir gefällt die Zerstörung der Masse Portale nich, weil die ja dafür da waren große Strecken in der Galaxis zurückzulegen, sollen die ganzen Turianer, Salarianer, Asari, Kroganer usw. auf der Erde festhängen und können nicht mehr nach Hause? Ansonsten stört mich noch dass bei mir Shepard mit Dr. Chakwas den Eisbrandy nicht mehr trinken konnte :>


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2012)

Rocky-1992 schrieb:


> deswegen komme ich auf dich zu sprechen, weil es ja sonst wieder heissen würde "einfach mal der mehrheit anschließen"
> 
> ach und zu "uns" les mal ein wort weiter dann weißt du wen ich mit "uns" meine -.-
> man sollte auch schon alles lesen


 
Nun gut, wie auch immer. 

Aber denkt eigentlich noch jemand in seinem Wahn an das eigentliche Spiel? Denn das ist ja ansonsten sehr gut und mitreißend.


----------



## Shura (14. März 2012)

Chazer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Zerstörung der Masse Portale nich, weil die ja dafür da waren große Strecken in der Galaxis zurückzulegen, sollen die ganzen Turianer, Salarianer, Asari, Kroganer usw. auf der Erde festhängen und können nicht mehr nach Hause? Ansonsten stört mich noch dass bei mir Shepard mit Dr. Chakwas den Eisbrandy nicht mehr trinken konnte :>


 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Zerstörung eines Massenportals ein komplettes System in Mass Effect 2 vernichtet hat, müsste die ganze Galaxy zerstört sein am Ende von Mass Effect 3.
Übersieht man dieses Plot Hole, sind also alle auf der Erde gestrandet, die absolut nicht genug Ressourcen hat um die komplette Flotte zu verstorgen, sprich, die ganze Meute ist am verhungern. Wobei Quarianer und Turianer sowieso keine "menschliche" Nahrung zu sich nehmen können. 
Da haben sich die Leute bei Bioware ziemlich viele Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (14. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nun gut, wie auch immer.
> 
> Aber denkt eigentlich noch jemand in seinem Wahn an das eigentliche Spiel? Denn das ist ja ansonsten sehr gut und mitreißend.



ja da haste recht, das spiel an sich is ja schon ganz geil.
Ich find das am besten, weil da haste alles was in ME 1 & 2 nun mal das beste war.
Die Geschichte is nun ja bekannt sag ich mal xD Reaper töten aber jedenfalls besser als in ME 2 wo man seine leute rekrutieren musste. Ich find aber auch die gespräche voll toll ^^ wobei ich eig schade find das man die nicht so oft führen kann, da hatte ich auch mehr erhofft aba nun ja dafür machen manche kommentare von joker oder james das wieder gut 
auch ganz geil fand ich, das ich einmal ziemlich grob dem joker geantwortet hab und vor der schlacht konnte ich mich noch mal bei ihm entschuldigen hach das war gut )


----------



## JackTheDipper (14. März 2012)

Paar Punkte als Video zusammen gefasst:
Mass Effect 3 Ending Mysteries - YouTube


----------



## Bullfrog (15. März 2012)

Shura schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Zerstörugen eines Massenportals ein komplettes System in Mass Effect 2 vernichtet hat, müsste die ganze Galaxy zerstört sein am Ende von Mass Effect 3.
> Übersieht man dieses Plot Hole, sind also alle auf der Erde gestrandet, die absolut nicht genug Ressourcen hat um die komplette Flotte zu verstorgen, sprich, die ganze Meute ist am verhungern. Wobei Quarianer und Turianer sowieso keine "menschliche" Nahrung zu sich nehmen können.
> Da haben sich die Leute bei Bioware ziemlich viele Gedanken gemacht.


 

Ja, haben sie. Über all das gejammere über die "vergeigten" Enden muß ich mich dann doch ein wenig wundern. klar wäre es kurzfrisitger befriedigend wenn man die Reaper aus dem Himmel blasen und Shepard am Ende dann als der strahlende Held dastehen würde. Aber das wäre diesem Spiel absolut unwürdig gewesen. Der Witz an der Sache ist nämlich das man sich selbst einmal Gedanken machen soll wie die Zukunft aussieht, so ganz ohne die Möglichkeit des Interstellaren Reisens, mit abgeschnittenen Kolonien, schlechter Versorgung und Billionen von Toten. Mass Effect ist eines der wirklich wenigen Spiele mit einer durchdachten, fesselnden Geschichte und gut ausgearbeiteten Figuren, da kann man ja wohl auch von den Spielern mal erwarten, das auch sie ein wenig mit ihrer eigenen Fanatsie spielen. Wem das allerdings zu viel ist, dem sei ganz herzlich MW 3 empfohlen, da sind die Rollen klar verteilt und seinen Grips kann man dort auch getrost ausschalten. Aber da wird ja auch wieder gemeckert....


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2012)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Ja, haben sie. Über all das gejammere über die "vergeigten" Enden muß ich mich dann doch ein wenig wundern. klar wäre es kurzfrisitger befriedigend wenn man die Reaper aus dem Himmel blasen und Shepard am Ende dann als der strahlende Held dastehen würde. Aber das wäre diesem Spiel absolut unwürdig gewesen. Der Witz an der Sache ist nämlich das man sich selbst einmal Gedanken machen soll wie die Zukunft aussieht, so ganz ohne die Möglichkeit des Interstellaren Reisens, mit abgeschnittenen Kolonien, schlechter Versorgung und Billionen von Toten. Mass Effect ist eines der wirklich wenigen Spiele mit einer durchdachten, fesselnden Geschichte und gut ausgearbeiteten Figuren, da kann man ja wohl auch von den Spielern mal erwarten, das auch sie ein wenig mit ihrer eigenen Fanatsie spielen. Wem das allerdings zu viel ist, dem sei ganz herzlich MW 3 empfohlen, da sind die Rollen klar verteilt und seinen Grips kann man dort auch getrost ausschalten. Aber da wird ja auch wieder gemeckert....



Endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht...
Was die Zerstörung der Massenportale angeht: Da kann man wohl nur herum fantasieren. Ich denke, dass die in ME3 nicht auf "herkömmliche" Weise zerstört werden. Also nicht in dem Sinne. Die Energie wird ja konzentriert und zu einem gewissen Punkt weiter geleitet.


----------



## JCFR (15. März 2012)

"Kontrovers"? Die Enden sind einfach nur besch***** 
Mal ehrlich Bioware, wie konnte man ein "glorreiches Finale" derart verbocken? 9 Enden und alle gleichermaßen unbefriedigend. 
Alles, was man als Fan der Serie sehen wollte war seinen Shepard zu sehen, wie er siegreich über einem Haufen zerstörter Reaper steht und dabei von einer Schar Menschen und Aliens bejubelt wird... und dann im Abspann noch als kurze Einblendungen die Folgen der Entscheidungen (in etwa so wie bei Dragon Age Origins).  
ALso ich hoffe, dass da noch ein DLC nachgeliefert wird, das einem ein "befriedigerendes Ende" in Aussicht stellt... und das pronto!


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> "Kontrovers"? Die Enden sind einfach nur besch*****
> Mal ehrlich Bioware, wie konnte man ein "glorreiches Finale" derart verbocken? 9 Enden und alle gleichermaßen unbefriedigend.
> Alles, was man als Fan der Serie sehen wollte war seinen Shepard zu sehen, wie er siegreich über einem Haufen zerstörter Reaper steht und dabei von einer Schar Menschen und Aliens bejubelt wird... und dann im Abspann noch als kurze Einblendungen die Folgen der Entscheidungen (in etwa so wie bei Dragon Age Origins).
> ALso ich hoffe, dass da noch ein DLC nachgeliefert wird, das einem ein "befriedigerendes Ende" in Aussicht stellt... und das pronto!


 
Das Ende wäre...uncool, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken. Ich bin selbst Fan der Reihe, aber über ein solches, wie von dir beschriebenes Ende hätte ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Angesichts der Macht der Reaper erscheint es mir viel passender, dass Shepard drauf geht/nicht mehr wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## Sancezz1 (15. März 2012)

Swifffy schrieb:


> Ähh sorry, haben wir verschiedene Spiele gespielt oder gibt es  inhaltliche Unterschiede aufgrund der Lokalisation. Ich hab jedenfalls  auf Englisch gespielt . Zu deinem Beitrag.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Spoiler alarm!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Stimmt, die Reaper hausen im Orkusnebel, mein Fehler.
Doch, die Sovereign [im übrigen ein Reaper ] sendet ein Signal durch die Citadel, welche als Massenportal und gleichzeitig als eine Art Sender fungiert, welches den Keeper signalisiert das Portal zu öffnen.
Und doch, die Reaper haben es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, alles fortschrittliche organische Leben zu vernichten und ein Teil davon zu versklaven. Also die dominierenden organische Völker, für die kleinkarierten hier 

Erst stellst einige dieser Aussagen als falsch hin, um sie ganz unten wiederum selber als richtige Aussage hinzustellen. Obwohl meine Aussage die gleiche ist wie deine.

Die Reaper brauchen ganze Dekaden um das fortschrittliche organische Leben zu vernichten und da ist nichts mit nur nur ein paar Jahre lang vorneischauen ^^.
Haben die Kollektoren wirklich ständigen Kontakt zu den Reapern? Sind nicht viel mehr die Kollektoren sozusagen nur die erste Angriffswelle, quasi die Bauern die von den Reapern geopfert werden? Ich meine auch mich zu erinnern, das die Raper selber von anderen Spezien geschaffen werden, welche Form und Aussehen der Reaper selber "festlegen" und diese aus organischen und synthetischen Material herstellen. Und der Vorbote ist glaub ich lediglich der "Anführer" der Kollektoren.

Also ist mein Gedächtnis doch nicht so schlecht und meine Aussagen hier nicht so falsch wie du sie hier darstellst 

Im übrigen, hier mal ein Youtube-Video der Protheaner VI Virgil, welche sich genau mit diesem Thema beschäftigt.
Lets Play Mass Effect 1 (german) Part 51 (Die Wahrheit der Protheaner) - YouTube

Ab Minute 15 etwa kommt der interessante Teil.


----------



## Swifffy (15. März 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Reaper hausen im Orkusnebel, mein Fehler.
> Doch, die Sovereign [im übrigen ein Reaper ] sendet ein Signal durch die Citadel, welche als Massenportal und gleichzeitig als eine Art Sender fungiert, welches den Keeper signalisiert das Portal zu öffnen.
> Und doch, die Reaper haben es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, alles fortschrittliche organische Leben zu vernichten und ein Teil davon zu versklaven. Also die dominierenden organische Völker, für die kleinkarierten hier
> 
> ...


 


Unsere Aussagen sind leider komplett verschieden. Wir haben nur ähnliches Vokabular benutzt,  was die Aussagen noch lange nicht inhaltsgleich macht. Um das zu verdeutlichen:



> Die Sovereign war einzig und allein dazu da, den anderen Reapern die   hinter dem Omega 4 Portal gelebt haben, zu signalisieren das einige   Spezien zu mächtig geworden sind und die Reaper eingreifen müssten,   damit diese Völker die anderen nicht zu sehr dominieren."


Umformoliert sagst du: Ein paar organische Völker versklaven/dominieren den Rest der Galaxie, die Reaper finden das nicht so ganz in Ordnung und intervenieren desewegen, nachdem sie das ein Signal von einem zurück gebliebenen Reaper, in diesem Fall Sovereign, erhalten haben. So zu sagen spielen die Reaper Galaxie-Polizei. 
Das ist nunmal falsch und nicht identisch mit dem was ich sagte.



> Doch, die Sovereign [im übrigen ein Reaper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie "doch"?? Ich wiedersprech doch nicht. Das hab ich in meinem Beitrag so formuliert. Du dagegen glaubst das gleiche in deinem alten Beitrag geschreiben zu haben, was aber auf keinen Fall stimmt. 



> Die Reaper brauchen ganze Dekaden um das fortschrittliche organische  Leben zu vernichten und da ist nichts mit nur nur ein paar Jahre lang  vorneischauen ^^.


Schon vom Kontext her konnte man doch meinen Satz nicht so komplett falsch verstehen, wie du es tust. 
Wenn ich sage "Scheinbar brauchten die Reaper nur 6 Monate bis 3 Jahre um vorbei zu schauen" bedeutet das nicht, dass sie FÜR! 6 Monate bis 3 Jahre vorbei schauen, sondern ich erfasse die Zeitspanne, die sie brauchten um die Erde zu erreichen, sprich bis sie ohne die Citadel zu nutzen die Erde erreichten. 


Und noch ein kleiner Auffrischungskurs: Harbinger ist der "wahrscheinliche" Anführer der Reaper und /SPOILER/ derjenige Reaper, der Shepard am Ende von ME3 mit seinem Todessuperstrahlmegalasern fast tötet. Damit ist er nicht nur lediglich der Anführer der Collectors. Das ist auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist das Harbinger in ME2 ständig die Kontrolle über den ein oder anderen Collector übernehmen konnte, also ständig mit Ihnen in Kontakt war, und Shepard auch direkt angesprochen hat. Also wusste er genau was in der Galaxie abgeht, was den zweck Sovereigns doch irgendwie in Frage stellt.

Und noch ein Bsp., was ich meine, wenn ich sage, dass unsere Aussagen nicht inhaltsgleich sind, sondern nur ähnliches Vokabular aufweisen.



> Ich meine auch mich zu erinnern, das die Raper selber von anderen  Spezien geschaffen werden, welche Form und Aussehen der Reaper selber  "festlegen" und diese aus organischen und synthetischen Material  herstellen


Jemand der das Spiel nicht gespielt hat, versteht das doch auf keinen Fall richtig. 
Was du sagt ist, dass irgendeine Spezies die Reaper herstellt und deren aussehen designt...also irgendeine Macht baut die Reaper...
Was du meinst ist, dass die Reaper "aus" den eroberten Spezien geschaffen werden, und sich ihre Form und Aussehen der jeweiligen Spezies anpasst. 

Von daher würd ich sagen, dass du dich entweder nicht mehr richtig an ME1 und ME2 erinnerst oder dass du Schwierigkeiten hast semantishe Unteschiede festzustellen.


----------



## FetteEnte (15. März 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Das ist kein Blödsinn - Ich habe alles umgegraben , Stein für Stein pixel für pixel und alles perfekt gemacht! (unzählige male geladen um die beste entscheidung zu treffen. )
> Es ist unmöglich an die 10 000 Punkte zu kommen!
> Soweit Ich gelesen habe hat der beste keine 8000 geschafft!


 
So wie ich das sehe ist das ein Missverständnis. Es war doch die Rede von 5000 Punkten für das optimal Ende. Und daraus wurden dann 10 000 gemacht bei 50% Bereitschaft! Ich denke aber, dass mit den 5000 Punkten schon der obere Wert gemeint war!


----------



## MADmanOne (15. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> ich wär ja schon zufrieden wenn ichs überhaupt bis zum ende schaffen würde....das ist so zum kotzen langweilig das game...vorallem nach 2 total langweiligen vorgängern??die Technik ist der letzte müll!!!aaaahhhh warum kaufen leute das??
> Aber das pa?t jetzt rumheulen das das ende scheiße ist-hey macht euch nix draus das ganze game ist nur scheiße!!
> Statt sich zu beschweren das es zum 3. mal den selben abwasch gibt???


 
hehe das liegt daran weil Menschen verschieden sind. Ich persönlich z.B. langweile mich bei BF3 und CoD zu Tode und verstehe den Hype nicht, da gibt es aus meiner Sicht seit Jahren den gleichen Abwasch...aber Menschen sind wie gesagt verschieden, deswegen wünsche ich auch allen denen es gefällt damit viel Spaß...mir gefällt halt die ME-Reihe...wäre langweilig wenn alle das gleiche gut finden würden.


----------



## Shura (15. März 2012)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Ja, haben sie. Über all das gejammere über die "vergeigten" Enden muß ich mich dann doch ein wenig wundern. klar wäre es kurzfrisitger befriedigend wenn man die Reaper aus dem Himmel blasen und Shepard am Ende dann als der strahlende Held dastehen würde. Aber das wäre diesem Spiel absolut unwürdig gewesen. Der Witz an der Sache ist nämlich das man sich selbst einmal Gedanken machen soll wie die Zukunft aussieht, so ganz ohne die Möglichkeit des Interstellaren Reisens, mit abgeschnittenen Kolonien, schlechter Versorgung und Billionen von Toten. Mass Effect ist eines der wirklich wenigen Spiele mit einer durchdachten, fesselnden Geschichte und gut ausgearbeiteten Figuren, da kann man ja wohl auch von den Spielern mal erwarten, das auch sie ein wenig mit ihrer eigenen Fanatsie spielen. Wem das allerdings zu viel ist, dem sei ganz herzlich MW 3 empfohlen, da sind die Rollen klar verteilt und seinen Grips kann man dort auch getrost ausschalten. Aber da wird ja auch wieder gemeckert....


 
Der Witz an der Sache ist, das man sich bei dem Ende keine großen Gedanken machen muss und Bioware einfach nicht das geliefert hat was versprochen wurde. Nämlich 16 verschiedene Ende, nicht ein Ende das 95% derselbe Mist ist und 5% etwas anders.
Wenn du die ganzen Storylücken im Ende nicht siehst, solltest du dann wohl bei MW und Co. bleiben. 
Allein schon der Punkt, dass die Normandy mit der kompletten Crew entkommt, obwohl Joker mitten im Feuergefecht war und die gesamte Crew auf der Erde (zwei von ihnen eigentlich genau hinter dir, auf dem Sturm auf das Portal).


----------



## robotbug (15. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man kann die Träume auch folgendermaßen erklären: Shepard trägt die Last von Milliarden von Leben auf den Schultern. Das macht es ihm/ihr entsprechend nicht leichter, alles zu verkraften. Und der Tod eines Kindes, dem man hilflos beiwohnen muss, ist wohl für jeden ein eher traumatisches Erlebnis, das sich tief in das Gedächtnis gräbt. Das würde die Träume und die Kindgestalt ganz am Ende erklären (der Reaper-Schöpfer hat wohl Shepards Gedächtnis gescannt und diese morbide Erinnerung als Gestalt gewählt).
> 
> Wieso fällt es denn so schwer, einfach mal nachzudenken und sich in die Charaktere hinein zuversetzen? Wenn man das macht, kommt man auch auf die richtigen Schlüsse oder zumindest logische Mutmaßungen.


 
ich versetze mich ja in die Charaktere, deshalb gefällt mir ja des Ende nicht. ES IST NICHT STIMMIG, ES WIRKT UNVOLLSTÄNDIG. 
Dann bitte,BITTE erklär mir mal das Ende, wenn Du Dich ja sooo gut in die Charaktere versetzen kannst. 

Ich LIEBE ME3, bis auf den verkorkten Abschluß.


----------



## robotbug (15. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man kann die Träume auch folgendermaßen erklären: Shepard trägt die Last von Milliarden von Leben auf den Schultern. Das macht es ihm/ihr entsprechend nicht leichter, alles zu verkraften. Und der Tod eines Kindes, dem man hilflos beiwohnen muss, ist wohl für jeden ein eher traumatisches Erlebnis, das sich tief in das Gedächtnis gräbt. Das würde die Träume und die Kindgestalt ganz am Ende erklären (der Reaper-Schöpfer hat wohl Shepards Gedächtnis gescannt und diese morbide Erinnerung als Gestalt gewählt).
> 
> Wieso fällt es denn so schwer, einfach mal nachzudenken und sich in die Charaktere hinein zuversetzen? Wenn man das macht, kommt man auch auf die richtigen Schlüsse oder zumindest logische Mutmaßungen.


 
ich versetze mich ja in die Charaktere, deshalb gefällt mir ja des Ende nicht. ES IST NICHT STIMMIG, ES WIRKT UNVOLLSTÄNDIG. 
Dann bitte,BITTE erklär mir mal das Ende, wenn Du Dich ja sooo gut in die Charaktere versetzen kannst. erklär mir z.B. mal, wieso Deine Begleiter von der erde auf der Normandy sind. oder die Normady NICHT mehr um die Erde, sondern vom Kampf irgenwo hin abhaut... 

Ich LIEBE ME3, bis auf den verkorkten Abschluß.


----------



## weisauchnicht (15. März 2012)

FetteEnte schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist das ein Missverständnis. Es war doch die Rede von 5000 Punkten für das optimal Ende. Und daraus wurden dann 10 000 gemacht bei 50% Bereitschaft! Ich denke aber, dass mit den 5000 Punkten schon der obere Wert gemeint war!


 
 Die allgemeine Bereitschaft der Galaxie geht nicht über 50 % , was bedeutet , das du 10 000 Punkte brauchst um davon dann die 50 % abzuziehen und auf 5000 zu kommen.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (15. März 2012)

also zu dem thema crewmitglieder erst hinter dir und dann auf der normandy

beim ersten mal als ich das ende sah und shep von dem reaper erwischt wurde, dachte ich die sind alle tot, weil das ja auch per funk bestätigt wird, aber beim zweiten mal hab ich mal geguckt was die machen, also wenn die szene anfängt nicht gleich los rennen sondern erstmal umdrehn und da stehn die beiden dann auch und die bleiben dann auch da stehn, die rennen dir garnich hinterher xD auch geil. so viel zum thema "wir folgen dir bis in den tot"
das die dann plötztlich auf der normandy sind, ergibt zwar immer noch kein sinn, wollt ich aber nur mal so erwähnen ^^


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (15. März 2012)

Also ich weiß auch nicht. --->Vorsicht ab hier beginnt der SPOILER !!!!

[/Spoiler]

Als man dann oben mit Anderson saß und er noch seine letzten Worte sagte, Shepard dann seine Wunde kurz zeigte, dachte ich "wooow, das ist es jetzt, Anderson und Shepard sterben  aber die Reaper wurden aufgehalten...episch" nur was danach kamm....mir fehlen die Worte...>.>...man hat sich in allen 3 Teilen bemüht sein bestes zu geben, jede Entscheidung 3 mal zu hinterfragen (zumindest die "guten" Spieler)...und dann halt dieses, teilweise unlogische und fragwürdige Ende...was ist jetzt mit den Gefährten und den Aliens und wieso haut Joker ab etc. .....direkt danach war ich, wies scheint auch viele andere, ziehmlich ->>> "wie, wo, was jetzt und warum?!"

[/end Spoiler]

Es gibt gute Argumente für ein ausreischendes Ende aber eben auch viele dafür, dass es einfach nicht reicht um Mass Effect so abzuschließen. Dennoch will ich Bioware nicht so leicht abschreiben und bin gespannt ob die DLC (s) das Spiel zu einem würdigen Abschluss bringen (was es ohne Frage verdient hat) und alle Fragen klärt.

Shepard sagt doch immer, Hoffnung ))))


----------



## JackTheDipper (15. März 2012)

WarrioR-Dimi schrieb:


> [...]Dennoch will ich Bioware nicht so leicht abschreiben und bin gespannt ob die DLC (s) das Spiel zu einem würdigen Abschluss bringen (was es ohne Frage verdient hat) und alle Fragen klärt.[...]


 
Irgendwie könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es irgendwie ein "Ende-"DLC geben wird. 
Ich stelle mal in Frage ob man das Spiel nochmal komplett durchspielt wenns ein "zwei neue Missionen und ein neuer Char"-DLC gibt (Meine Person wirds eher nicht tun). 
Würde es aber ein "Wuhahahaha, alles nur geträumt"-Ende geben (da probieren ja derzeitig auch viele sich per "alles nur geträumt"-Theorie ein schönes Ende zu reden), dann würde das vielleicht nochmal alle zum durchspielen bewegen. Potential wäre ja da (neuer DLC erhöht die maximale Punktzahl und andres Ende ist erreichbar oder so).


----------



## kicks (15. März 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Es wurde mehrmals schon, seitens des Entwicklers (oder wer auch immer das dort bei BIOWARE war) bestätigt, daß man für das optimale Ende eben nicht die Bereitschaft per Multiplayer braucht.
> 
> Gruß
> NF


 
Das stimmt aber eben nicht. Insbesondere wenn man in den vorherigen Spielen Entscheidungen getroffen hat, die sich negativ auf die war readiness auswirken, bekommt man nicht soviele Punkte, dass man ohne MP das optimale Ende erlebt.


----------



## JCFR (16. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Ende wäre...uncool, um es mal gelinde  auszudrücken. Ich bin selbst Fan der Reihe, aber über ein solches, wie  von dir beschriebenes Ende hätte ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt.  Angesichts der Macht der Reaper erscheint es mir viel passender, dass  Shepard drauf geht/nicht mehr wieder zurück kommt.


 

Was Uncool ist, ist mitanzusehen, wie dein Alter Ego nach all den Strapazen draufgeht, das Massenportalnetzwerk zerstört wird, und die Normandy samt Crew (wie auch immer die die hingekommen sind) irgendwo abstürzt... und dann, wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man noch wie sich im SChutt der zerstörten Citadel etwas regt...echt tolles Ende. 
Ich mag mir nicht vorstellen, was du als "cool" empfindest. Soll  der Harbinger sagen: Shepard, ich bin dein Vater? Oder: Wir sind Reaper, widerstand ist zwecklos, ihr werdet geerntet werden? 
Mir geht's einzig darum, dass man am Ende zufrieden ist und sich denkt "dafür hat sich die Zeit gelohnt". Da ist mir ein uncooles Ende lieber, als so was.


----------



## Sancezz1 (16. März 2012)

Swifffy schrieb:


> Unsere Aussagen sind leider komplett verschieden. Wir haben nur ähnliches Vokabular benutzt,  was die Aussagen noch lange nicht inhaltsgleich macht. Um das zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> Umformoliert sagst du: Ein paar organische Völker versklaven/dominieren den Rest der Galaxie, die Reaper finden das nicht so ganz in Ordnung und intervenieren desewegen, nachdem sie das ein Signal von einem zurück gebliebenen Reaper, in diesem Fall Sovereign, erhalten haben. So zu sagen spielen die Reaper Galaxie-Polizei.
> Das ist nunmal falsch und nicht identisch mit dem was ich sagte.


Zu erst mal, hör auf irgendwas in meine Aussagen hinein zuinterpretieren um sie dann so als falsch hinzustellen. Des weiteren habe ich geschrieben das "meine Aussagen also nicht komplett falsch sind", und habe nicht behauptet das sie komplett richtig wären.

Ich habe auch nie gesagt das irgendwelche Völker den Rest der Galaxie versklaven. Ich habe gesagt, dominieren. Und dominieren kann man auf verschiedene Art und Weise, sei es militärisch oder technologisch oder oder oder. Im Fall von ME, technologisch. Das nächstemal schreib ich technologisch extra mit dazu, dann musst nicht zu viel interpretieren 
Aber du machst daraus, ich hätte gemeint die Reaper würden Polizei spielen. Nein hab ich nicht gemeint, deswegen hab ich´s auch nicht geschrieben.
Vielmehr glaube ich, das die Reaper einfach nur Angst haben, das es irgend eine organische Spezies schaffen könnte ihnen gefährlich zu werden und auszulöschen bzw nahezu auszulöschen Also kommen sie diesen zuvor.
Dies nur zur Ergänzung...



Swifffy schrieb:


> Wie "doch"?? Ich wiedersprech doch nicht. Das hab ich in meinem Beitrag so formuliert. Du dagegen glaubst das gleiche in deinem alten Beitrag geschreiben zu haben, was aber auf keinen Fall stimmt.


Schön das du weißt was ich glaube Oo
Ich hatte im ersten Kommentar geschrieben: 





> Die Sovereign war einzig und allein dazu da, den anderen Reapern die hinter dem Omega 4 Portal gelebt haben, zu signalisieren das einige Spezien zu mächtig geworden sind und die Reaper eingreifen müssten, damit diese Völker die anderen nicht zu sehr dominieren.


 und im anderen Kommentar: 





> Doch, die Sovereign [im übrigen ein Reaper ] sendet ein Signal durch die Citadel, welche als Massenportal und gleichzeitig als eine Art Sender fungiert, welches den Keeper signalisiert das Portal zu öffnen.


deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben "das meine Aussagen nicht so komplett falsch sind wie du sie hinstellst. Ich habe lediglich die andere anderen Aussage so weit berichtigt, das Sie den Keepern signalisieren die Citadel zu öffnen, weil diese als Sender und auch als Portal fungiert.



Swifffy schrieb:


> Schon vom Kontext her konnte man doch meinen Satz nicht so komplett falsch verstehen, wie du es tust.
> Wenn ich sage "Scheinbar brauchten die Reaper nur 6 Monate bis 3 Jahre um vorbei zu schauen" bedeutet das nicht, dass sie FÜR! 6 Monate bis 3 Jahre vorbei schauen, sondern ich erfasse die Zeitspanne, die sie brauchten um die Erde zu erreichen, sprich bis sie ohne die Citadel zu nutzen die Erde erreichten.


Hast du aber so nicht geschrieben, sondern ergänzt jetzt einfach zu deiner Aussage hinzu: "um die Erde zu erreichen, sprich bis sie ohne die Citadel zu nutzen die Erde erreichten"  
In dem Fall habe ich was in deine Aussage hineininterpretiert, sorry.



Swifffy schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleiner Auffrischungskurs: Harbinger ist der "wahrscheinliche" Anführer der Reaper und /SPOILER/ derjenige Reaper, der Shepard am Ende von ME3 mit seinem Todessuperstrahlmegalasern fast tötet. Damit ist er nicht nur lediglich der Anführer der Collectors. Das ist auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist das Harbinger in ME2 ständig die Kontrolle über den ein oder anderen Collector übernehmen konnte, also ständig mit Ihnen in Kontakt war, und Shepard auch direkt angesprochen hat. Also wusste er genau was in der Galaxie abgeht, was den zweck Sovereigns doch irgendwie in Frage stellt.


Ich habe nur einen Reaper gesehen, der mit einem "Todessuperstrahlmegalaser" schießt. Ob dahinter der Vorbote steckt, weiß ich nicht. Hab ihn in der Szene nicht gesehen, aber du anscheinend.
Klar stand der Vorbote ständig in Kontakt mit den anderen Kollektoren, schließlich war er ihr Anführer. Und die Kollektoren kamen erst in ME2 ins Spiel. Wieso und warum hab ich leider nicht erfahren, vielleicht wird es aber auch gar nicht aufgeklärt.


Spoiler



Da Shepard die Sovereign in ME1 besiegt und zerstört hatte, hat es sich wahrscheinlich der Vorbote zur Aufgabe gemacht, einen eigenen Reaper zu erschaffen um so das weiterzuführen, was die Sovereign jetzt nicht mehr vollenden kann. Und als erste Angriffswelle, die organischen Völker zu bekämpfen, sie so weit es geht zu dezimieren und zu schwächen. Dazu brauchten sie Shepard´s Körper, weil seine DNA, seine Persönlichkeit usw ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Reaper sein sollte, welcher als riesiger menschenähnlicher Reaper in der Kollektorenbasis entstand zu vollenden. Wahrscheinlich sollten dabei Shepard´s Überreste für das Gehirn dieses Reaper genutzt werden.





Swifffy schrieb:


> Und noch ein Bsp., was ich meine, wenn ich sage, dass unsere Aussagen nicht inhaltsgleich sind, sondern nur ähnliches Vokabular aufweisen.
> 
> Jemand der das Spiel nicht gespielt hat, versteht das doch auf keinen Fall richtig.
> Was du sagt ist, dass irgendeine Spezies die Reaper herstellt und deren aussehen designt...also irgendeine Macht baut die Reaper...
> Was du meinst ist, dass die Reaper "aus" den eroberten Spezien geschaffen werden, und sich ihre Form und Aussehen der jeweiligen Spezies anpasst.


Ok, in dem Fall hast du recht, ich habe es falsch wiedergegeben. Hät ich hier wohl doch lieber den Text aus dem Spiel zitieren sollen, anstatt ihn zu versuchen mit eigen Worten wiederzugeben. Der genaue Wortlaut ist: "Die Form eines Reapers scheint auf der Spezies zu basieren, mit der er hergestellt wird."



Swifffy schrieb:


> Von daher würd ich sagen, dass du dich entweder nicht mehr richtig an ME1 und ME2 erinnerst oder dass du Schwierigkeiten hast semantishe Unteschiede festzustellen.


 
Rede bitte deutsch mit mir. Nicht jeder hat Abitur oder studiert und kann mit "semantische Unterschiede" bzw Semantik etwas anfangen.


----------



## candymanXXL (16. März 2012)

Anscheinend ist der "PC Games Redaktion" folgende NEWS bisher entgangen.

Freitag, 16. März 2012, 14:14 Uhr | MS
Mass Effect 3: BioWare äußert sich bald zu den Enden

http://www.playm.de/2012/03/mass-effect-3-bioware-ausert-sich-bald-zu-den-enden-34573/

Tobias Ritter | 16.03.2012, 14:30 Uhr
Im offiziellen Forum hat nun BioWares Community-Manager Chris Priestly zum Feedback der Spieler Stellung bezogen.

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/mass-effect-3/news/bioware-begruesst-story-feedback-warnt-zu-vielen-spoilern-spieler-112600/


----------



## DrUran (16. März 2012)

Jetzt Berichtet schon die "Zeit" über das Ende des Games ... Es wird immer lustiger ^^ Mass Effect 3: Spieler fordern ein neues Ende für die Trilogie | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE Morgen kommt dann Spiegel-Online ^^


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (16. März 2012)

LEUTE AUFGEPASST !!!!

Ich habe per Zufall ein Video auf Youtube gefunden, was dem ganzen "wtf-Ende" plötzlich einen Sinn gibt und dass das alles von Bioware wirklich sehr gutso geplant und durchdacht war.  

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch und falls ihr die DLC abwarten wollt um euch zu "erleuchten" solltet ihr das Video nicht anschauen um diesen "omg, die Penner von BW habens wirklich geschafft" dann zu erleben.

Und für all die anderen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbghjn7_Byc&list=UUecc5aSzaHp_NNauglFlzcw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (16. März 2012)

Edit: unbedingt das ganze Video anschaun und alles lesen, für die die es wissen wollen

Grüße


----------



## candymanXXL (17. März 2012)

UPDATE:
BioWare Responds To Mass Effect 3 Endings
by Jim Reilly on March 16, 2012 at 08:44 PM

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/03/16/bioware-to-discuss-mass-effect-3-endings.aspx


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (17. März 2012)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> BioWare Responds To Mass Effect 3 Endings
> by Jim Reilly on March 16, 2012 at 08:44 PM
> 
> BioWare Responds To Mass Effect 3 Endings - News - www.GameInformer.com


 
Kommt *mir* grad so vor, als hätte das ein typischer Politiker beantwortet. Die sind drauf eingangen wie oft Sie auf die Community hören und was für eine gute Arbeit sie geleistet haben. Ohne Frage, die Spiele waren sehr schön, nur der *springende Punkt* ist halt das *Ende* und *nicht* der *Rest*!

"So where do we go from here? Throughout the next year, we will support Mass Effect 3 by working on new content." 

Soll das jetzt heißen, dass wir erst nächstes Jahr erfahren, was das/die Ende/Enden zu bedeuten haben und was eigentlich passiert ist. War es wirklich so geplannt, nur *MIT* Hilfe von *DLC* ein würdiges Ende zu bekommen, statt ein in das NORMALE SPIEL einzubauen und dann vielleicht hinterher mit DLC´s es abzurunden und nicht als MUSS um das Ende überhaupt zu verstehen. 

Ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Grüße


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2012)

> LEUTE AUFGEPASST !!!!
> 
> Ich habe per Zufall ein Video auf Youtube gefunden, was dem ganzen "wtf-Ende" plötzlich einen Sinn gibt und dass das alles von Bioware wirklich sehr gutso geplant und durchdacht war.
> 
> ...



Eben grad fertig mit ME3 und wollte die Diskussionen übers Ende lesen.
Dann hab ich mir das Video angeschaut und bin ziemlich baff, muss ich sagen.


----------

